# Netflix: Deutsches Gericht verbietet grundlose Preiserhöhungen



## David Martin (18. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix: Deutsches Gericht verbietet grundlose Preiserhöhungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Netflix: Deutsches Gericht verbietet grundlose Preiserhöhungen*


----------



## Kahlmoix (18. März 2020)

Gerichte sollten sich lieber mit der ZwangsGEZ beschäftigen. Wenn Netflix zu teuer wird dann wird’s gekündigt. Zur Zeit is aba das PremiumAbo aktiv


----------



## Phone (18. März 2020)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Gerichte sollten sich lieber mit der ZwangsGEZ beschäftigen. Wenn Netflix zu teuer wird dann wird’s gekündigt. Zur Zeit is aba das PremiumAbo aktiv



Ich wollte grade etwas ähnliches schreiben... Die Erhöhung wurde ja nun beschlossen auf 18,xx
Mit der Begründung "es ga länger keine Erhöhung " aber das nun jeder Haushalt zahlen muss würde nicht erwähnt.

Zu Netflix... Dann werden sie einfach sagen das ihre Kosten gestiegen sind für Server / Personal etc..


----------



## xaan (18. März 2020)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Gerichte sollten sich lieber mit der ZwangsGEZ beschäftigen. Wenn Netflix zu teuer wird dann wird’s gekündigt. Zur Zeit is aba das PremiumAbo aktiv



Der gebührenfinanzierte Rundfunk ist eine gute Sache und bringt der gesamten Gesellschaft etwas. Selbst wenn du die ÖR Sender nicht selbst nutzt, profitiert du davon, dass es Nachrichtenquellen gibt, die nicht den wirtschaftlichen (oder politischen) Interessen von Medienmogulen unterliegen, sondern wo Rundfunkräte sitzen, die die gesamte Gesellschaft repräsentieren.

Wohin rein kommerzielle Nachrichtenquellen führen siehst du an der politischen Landschaft in den USA.  Da wird nicht mehr zivilisiert debattiert, da wird aus Schützengräben verbal aufeinander geschossen, und die Gesellschaft ist tief gespalten.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Der gebührenfinanzierte Rundfunk ist eine gute Sache und bringt der gesamten Gesellschaft etwas. Selbst wenn du die ÖR Sender nicht selbst nutzt, profitiert du davon, dass es Nachrichtenquellen gibt, die nicht den wirtschaftlichen (oder politischen) Interessen von Medienmogulen unterliegen, sondern wo Rundfunkräte sitzen, die die gesamte Gesellschaft repräsentieren.
> 
> Wohin rein kommerzielle Nachrichtenquellen führen siehst du an der politischen Landschaft in den USA.  Da wird nicht mehr zivilisiert debattiert, da wird aus Schützengräben verbal aufeinander geschossen, und die Gesellschaft ist tief gespalten.


Man sieht es auch an Parteien wie der AfD, die das abschaffen wollen, weil sie ganz genau wissen, dass die ÖR besonders unangenehm nachbohren und recherchieren. Die Leute, die wiederum den ÖR unterstellen, sie seien pro Regierung, müsste man auch an sich mal mit einem Vorschlaghammer das Hirn zurechtbügeln. Denn die scheinen nie ÖR zu schauen, wenn sie das ernsthaft glauben, oder nur Zusammenfassungen auf GEZ-Gegner-Websites, die natürlich nur das Rauspicken, was nach "pro Regierung" klingt. Wer ab und an mal News oder Talkrunden sieht, der weiß nämlich, dass die in jede Richtung kritisch nachbohren oder bei zB positiven Meldungen auch ganz klar mit Formulierungen wie "es soll" oder "laut XY soll" usw. hantieren und nicht einfach etwas vorlesen als sei es eine Pressemitteilung. 

An sich ist eine "Regierungstreue" als Unterstellung allein deswegen schon bescheuert, weil es in den letzten Jahren mehrere Regierungen mit unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen gab. Da müsste ja quasi das halbe ZDF und 70% der ARD ersetzt werden, als der Kanzler von der CDU statt der SPD kam... 

ÖR sind enorm wichtig, damit auch private Medien nicht allein auf die Quote schauen, zumindest die meisten. Die News zB von RTL, NTV usw. sind  von den Grundaussagen her nämlich zu den ÖR weitesgehend identisch. Die BLÖD z.B. schert sich aber ja nicht drum, aber gottseidank wissen die meisten, dass man da nicht alles zu ernst nehmen sollte.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2020)

Ach, die alte leidige Diskussion wieder, aber wir haben ja Zeit...

Ich halte einen unabhängigen, gebührenfinanzierten Rundfunk für wichtig und erhaltenswert.
Allerdings halte ich unseren aktuellen ÖRR für ein wucherndes Krebsgeschwür. 

21 Fernsehsender und dazu mehr als 60 Radiosender, das ist m. E. vollkommen übertrieben und in Zeiten von Streaming und Co. völlig aus der Zeit gefallen.

Ich denke, es spräche nichts dagegen, dieses Überangebot sukzessive zu reduzieren und vorhandene Stellen -sozialverträglich!- abzubauen (z. B. auf ein Drittel des jetzigen Angebots).


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, die alte leidige Diskussion wieder, aber wir haben ja Zeit...
> 
> Ich halte einen unabhängigen, gebührenfinanzierten Rundfunk für wichtig und erhaltenswert.
> Allerdings halte ich unseren aktuellen ÖRR für ein wucherndes Krebsgeschwür.
> ...



Das dem Umfang und der Größe ist ja eine ganz andere Frage. Allerdings gibt es halt am Ende durchaus sehr viele Leute, die vor allem regional (News und mehr aus der Region) oder in "Sparten", die niemals im kommerziellen Sektor laufen würden (Jazz zB), das Angebot wichtig finden. Und ob man am Ende was spart, nur weil man es statt über Rundfunksender nur noch per Streaming anbietet, ist auch nicht klar.

Was auf jeden Fall übertrieben ist sind gewisse Gehälter&co und das Pensionsprinzip - aber generell ist das ÖR und dabei auch eine große Vielfalt eben wichtig IMHO


----------



## xaan (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, die alte leidige Diskussion wieder, aber wir haben ja Zeit...
> 
> Ich halte einen unabhängigen, gebührenfinanzierten Rundfunk für wichtig und erhaltenswert.
> Allerdings halte ich unseren aktuellen ÖRR für ein wucherndes Krebsgeschwür.
> ...



Wobei das große Angebot eben auch durch kleine Lokalsender zustande kommt, die sich um Nachrichten kümmern, die für die ARD zu klein sind. Dass in Buxtehude ein Baum umgefallen ist, wird eben nicht Bundesweit gesendet.

Gleichzeitig sind aber gerade Lokalnachrichten oft nicht wirtschaftlich für Privatunternehmen. Das siehst du schon daran, dass es kein Pro7 Darmstadt oder RTL Böblingen gibt. Das ist gerade eine der Lücken, die mit gebührenfinanzierten Sendern gefüllt werden sollten.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wobei das große Angebot eben auch durch kleine Lokalsender zustande kommt, die sich um Nachrichten kümmern, die für die ARD zu klein sind. Dass in Buxtehude ein Baum umgefallen ist, wird eben nicht Bundesweit gesendet.
> 
> Gleichzeitig sind aber gerade Lokalnachrichten oft nicht wirtschaftlich für Privatunternehmen. Das siehst du schon daran, dass es kein Pro7 Darmstadt oder RTL Böblingen gibt. Das ist gerade eine der Lücken, die mit gebührenfinanzierten Sendern gefüllt werden sollten.



Ich stelle aber die Frage, braucht es sowas wirklich?

Braucht man wirklich einen lokalen FERNSEHSENDER, der über Lokalereignisse informiert?
Dafür gibt's das Internet, die Lokalzeitung und meinetwegen einen Regionalsender (wenn man bspw. die derzeitigen 60+ auf 20 eindampft, bleibt da für alle Regionen genug übrig).


----------



## Basileukum (18. März 2020)

Naja, die Streamingdienste nehmen ja in der visuellen Landschaft einen wichtigen Dienst zu Sedierung im Hamsterrad ein. Neben Fernseher, Kino und DVDs etc. 

Natürlich achtet die Justiz hier auf einen gesunden Fluß, das ist aber systemisch bedingt und weniger dem Verbraucher oder der Gerechtigkeit geschuldet.


----------



## xaan (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich stelle aber die Frage, braucht es sowas wirklich?
> 
> Braucht man wirklich einen lokalen FERNSEHSENDER, der über Lokalereignisse informiert?
> Dafür gibt's das Internet, die Lokalzeitung und meinetwegen einen Regionalsender (wenn man bspw. die derzeitigen 60+ auf 20 eindampft, bleibt da für alle Regionen genug übrig).



Auf Stadt- oder Gemeindeebene eher nicht. Aber auf Bundesland-Ebene? Würde ich definitiv bejahen. Schon allein weil auf Länderebene ja unterschiedliche Regierungen gewählt werden und unterschiedliche Gesetze erlassen werden. Das kann medial nur diskutiert werden, wenn auch die Sendezeiten verfügbar sind. Und die wiederum sind nicht verfügbar, wenn sich ein einzelner Sender um alle 16 Bundesländer kümmern müsste und dann noch Überregionales abdecken soll.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich stelle aber die Frage, braucht es sowas wirklich?
> 
> Braucht man wirklich einen lokalen FERNSEHSENDER, der über Lokalereignisse informiert?


 Einzelne lokale TV-Sender gibt es nicht, es gibt nur die "Dritten" und innerhalb der Dritten dann in bestimmten Zeitfenstern Nachrichten, die sich auf eine etwas kleinere Region beziehen als der "Dritte"-Muttersender. Technisch gesehen hast du dafür zwar dann auch eigene "Sender" im TV-Receiver für die Lokalen Anteile, aber zB beim WDR ist es bis auf Werktags 18:10-18:15h und 19:30-20h der gleiche "Stream" auf allen Sendern, egal ob es WDR Köln, WDR Bonn, oder WDR Ostwestfalen ist. Das macht bei den Kosten IMHO nun nichts aus, ob man nun rein technisch gesehen mehrere Unterkanäle hat oder nicht. 

Man braucht zwar dann pro eigener Nachrichten-"Lokal"-Sendung auch eine eigene Redaktion, zB beim WDR für Bonn, Köln, Düsseldorf, Ostwestfalen usw., aber auch hier gilt: viel würde man nicht sparen, denn die meisten Redakteure recherchieren eh für den GANZEN WDR. D.h. man sammelt News, dreht Berichte usw., und der WDR schaut dann, was er für die landesweiten Sendungen verwendet, und der Rest fällt weg. Den KÖNNEN die Lokalredaktionen für ihre News verwenden, aber ohne Lokalsender würden diese Berichte oder Recherchen usw. trotzdem entstehen und halt einfach in die Tonne kommen - die Kosten wären trotzdem da. Im Übrigen werden etliche Berichte auch Redaktionsübergreifend verwendet, z.B. gibt es Tipps zum Garten in der "Lokalzeit Köln", die kommen aber auch bei den Lokalzeiten anderer Regionen, und nen Tag später vlt. auch im Verbrauchermagazin vom WDR usw., oder der Bericht über einen Brand kommt in den WDR-Hauptnachrichten, und in den Lokalnachrichten auch, nur in einer längeren Version vom gleichen Team, von dem auch die kürzere Version aus den Hauptnachrichten stammt. Oder Reporter, die live bei zB Lokalzeit Köln berichten, berichten 2 Min später für die Lokalzeit Aachen usw., falls das Thema auch für die interessant ist. Das ist nicht so, dass jede Lokalredaktion von Grund auf alles selbst und NUR für sich produziert, sondern vieles wird gleichzeitig auch für weitere Lokalredaktionen oder den Hauptsender produziert.

Und es gibt nun mal immer noch eine Menge Leute Ü50/60, die mit Internetstreams nichts anfangen können. Vlt schau dich mal in Deinem Bekanntenkreis um, wie viele "Senioren" da überhaupt nen Smart-TV haben, denn das wäre wohl das Minimum. Meine Eltern haben keinen, von den älteren Nachbarn die meisten auch nicht bzw. sie hätten vlt einen, aber wollen den nicht extra ins Netzwerk einbinden oder scheuen sich, die Bedienung zu lernen  Selbst wenn diese Leute sogar ein Tablet oder nen Laptop haben: "Man" hat doch gerade in der Generation (IMHO auch etliche Ü30/40) keine Lust, sich vor ein Tablet zu setzen oder so was. Schon gar nicht als Paar oder Familie. Auch ich schaue 1000x lieber per TV als am Laptop oder so.


----------



## sukram89 (18. März 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, die Streamingdienste nehmen ja in der visuellen Landschaft einen wichtigen Dienst zu Sedierung im Hamsterrad ein. Neben Fernseher, Kino und DVDs etc.
> 
> Natürlich achtet die Justiz hier auf einen gesunden Fluß, das ist aber systemisch bedingt und weniger dem Verbraucher oder der Gerechtigkeit geschuldet.



Hä? 
Ich verstehe irgendwie nur Aluhut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. März 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung "es ga länger keine Erhöhung " aber das nun jeder Haushalt zahlen muss würde nicht erwähnt.



Es muss seit mindestens 2012 *jeder* Haushalt bezahlen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und es gibt nun mal immer noch eine Menge Leute Ü50/60, die mit Internetstreams nichts anfangen können. Vlt schau dich mal in Deinem Bekanntenkreis um, wie viele "Senioren" da überhaupt nen Smart-TV haben, denn das wäre wohl das Minimum.



Ich halte mein Umfeld zwar nicht für repräsentativ, aber in meinem Fall: alle. Und da ist von 65plus bis Mitte 80 alles dabei.


----------



## xaan (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich halte mein Umfeld zwar nicht für repräsentativ, aber in meinem Fall: alle. Und da ist von 65plus bis Mitte 80 alles dabei.



Meine Großmutter muss mich um Hilfe bitten, wenn jemand den Receiver ausgeschaltet hat oder auf den falschen Sender gewechselt hat. Sie hat TV an der selben Steckdose und schaltet nur die Steckdose ein oder aus. An zwei Fernbedienungen zwei unterschiedliche Geräte anzuschalten ist zu kompliziert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich halte mein Umfeld zwar nicht für repräsentativ, aber in meinem Fall: alle. Und da ist von 65plus bis Mitte 80 alles dabei.



Dann hast du einen eher außergewöhnlichen Kreis IMHO, vlt auch RELATIV wohlhabend? Ich kenne das von meinen Eltern, deren Freunden/Nachbarn Ü60 oder meinetwegen auch Ü70, allen meinen Freunden und Bekannten und deren Eltern oder Onkel/Tanten. Die Gen Ü70 kann da zum weitaus größten Teil mit moderner Technik wenig anfangen. Als das analoge TV im Kabelnetz hier in Köln abgeschaltet wurde und viele ihren immer noch vorhandenen Röhren-TV dann endlich mal ersetzen wollten (viele mit schwerem Herzen, weil selbst 300€ für ein Standardgerät mit max 40 Zoll denen schon wehtat), hab ich das ganz krass gemerkt, weil viele Bekannte meinen Rat brauchten wegen eines LCD-TVs für deren ältere Verwandte. Ein großer Teil dieser Verwandten hatten ja nicht mal Internet zu Hause, und das ist ja nun auch nicht schon 15 Jahre her, sondern das war vor 1-2 Jahren...

2018 gaben zB nur 50% der Ü70-jährigen an, dass sie das Internet nutzen. https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...netnutzung-in-deutschland-nach-altersgruppen/   Und jetzt sag nicht "die meisten wussten nur nicht, dass deren Mediatheken am Smart-TV übers Internet laufen"


----------



## Batze (18. März 2020)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Gerichte sollten sich lieber mit der ZwangsGEZ beschäftigen. Wenn Netflix zu teuer wird dann wird’s gekündigt. Zur Zeit is aba das PremiumAbo aktiv



Das sind aber zwei Unterschiedliche Sachen. Das eine ist rein Privat und setzt ihre AGBs/Klauseln so hin wie es ihnen gerade passt.
Das andere ist Vertraglich im Gesetzbuch verankert (Rundfunkstaatsvertrag)und wurde so auch schon vom Bundesgerichtshof bestätigt.


----------



## Tek1978 (18. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Das andere ist Vertraglich im Gesetzbuch verankert (Rundfunkstaatsvertrag)und wurde so auch schon vom Bundesgerichtshof bestätigt.



Die GEZ ist Beschiss.
Das Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs ist ein Witz. 

Es handelt sich um Fernsehprogramm inklusive Werbung und du kannst es nicht umgehen.

Nehmen wir die KFZ Steuer:
Die Kfz-Steuer ist eine Bundessteuer, die alle Halter von Kraftfahrzeugen jährlich zahlen müssen. Die Einnahmen finanzieren unter anderem den Straßenbau.
Eigentlich müsste die auch jeder Haushalt zahlen auch wenn kein Auto hast, weil Du nutzt die Strasse vielleicht zu Fuss, mit dem Fahrrad, Kinderwagen. 

Das gibt es aber nicht.

Ich verstehe, Rente, Gesundheit, Sozialabgabe

Fernsehen hat keinen nutzen und deswegen sollten Sie Ihren quatsch wie Sky usw. verschlüsseln und Abo Verlagen, dann sehen Sie ja wie viel Sie wert sind.

Aus der Kirche austreten ging einfacher in unserem Christlichen Land als wie den "Dämon" TV zu bekämpfen, überspitzt ausgedrückt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Leute, die wiederum den ÖR unterstellen, sie seien pro Regierung, müsste man auch an sich mal mit einem Vorschlaghammer das Hirn zurechtbügeln.


Das von einem "Community Officer" ... du hast wohl auch noch nicht den Schuß gehört was?
Hörst dich an wie so ein Halbstarker der den Mund zu voll nimmt, anstatt wie jemand mit Grips...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Denn die scheinen nie ÖR zu schauen, wenn sie das ernsthaft glauben, oder nur Zusammenfassungen auf GEZ-Gegner-Websites, die natürlich nur das Rauspicken, was nach "pro Regierung" klingt.


Hilft aber alles nix, wenn in einer Sendung zu den Wahlergebnissen es bei der Verkündung der Wahlergebnisse der AFD (die entsprechend schlechter Abschnitt) im Studio - ohne Publikum - entsprechend Jubel aufbrandet.
Die spätere Erklärung dazu vom NDR, der Jubel wäre von außerhalb des Studios gekommen, hilft halt alles nichts, wenn man einen Jörg Schönenborn dazu verschmitzt grinsend zuschauen darf.
Der Schaden ist da und so mancher Zuschauer fragt sich wie "neutral" unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender dann noch sind, dazu muß man kein AFD Wähler sein.
Wenn dann Sendungen wie Monitor proaktiv werden und dann entsprechend selbst in Kreuzfeuer kommen weil...https://www.focus.de/politik/deutsc...mittler-widerspricht_id_11594905.html...fühlt man sich darin bestätigt, daß die Journalisten schon lange nicht mehr auf ihrem "Podest" stehen.
Kann mich noch gut an die schweren Manipulationen zu Killerspielen erinnern, seitdem werden alle Berichte von Monitor, Panorama & Co. immer mit einer skeptisch hochgezogenen Augenbraue angeschaut.
Leider sind das ja nur einige Beispiele von immer mehr "Ausrutschern"die auftauchen (vielleicht liegts am Alter).




Herbboy schrieb:


> ÖR sind enorm wichtig, damit auch private Medien nicht allein auf die Quote schauen, zumindest die meisten. Die News zB von RTL, NTV usw. sind  von den Grundaussagen her nämlich zu den ÖR weitesgehend identisch. Die BLÖD z.B. schert sich aber ja nicht drum, aber gottseidank wissen die meisten, dass man da nicht alles zu ernst nehmen sollte.


Ich kann das als Ausrede für völlig ausufernde Kosten nicht mehr hören, sie können nicht so wichtig sein, daß sie ein Gesamtbudget von 9 Milliarden Euro benötigen würden.
Mit einem Drittel dieser Summen sollten sie auch zu Rande kommen können.
Von überbordenden Gehältern, bis zu zig Kochsendungen, Talkshows und die 100ste Wiederholung von Inspektor Barnaby oder Tatort bis hin zu Geldverschwendung für Produktionen á la Babylon Berlin.
ARD finanziert den größten Batzen, aber Sky darf es exklusiv senden, der Rest darf es dann ein bis zwei Jahre später gnädigst sehen.
Das gilt nicht nur für Serien, sondern auch für entsprechend finanzierte Kinofilme!
Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender gehören in ihrer jetzigen Form abgewickelt und neu aufgestellt, die Pensionsforderungen ausgelagert in eine Art "Bad Bank", die der Staat übernimmt.
Anschließend wird wie beim ORF eine entsprechende Registrierung notwendig.
Wenn die Schweiz oder Österreich weiter deutsche Sender empfangen wollen, müßen sie endlich mal ihren Obolus in Form von lizenzgebühren hinzuzahlen, was es auch für den hiesigen Bürger günstiger macht.
Wundert mich nämlich, daß aufgrund der Verbreitung der ARD/ZDF über das Internet (was immer als Argumentation für eine Zahlungsverpflichtung herangezogen wird), Deutschland nicht schon die Bürger der USA oder Russland zwangsvollstreckt haben - immerhin kommen die auch in den Genuss sie empfangen zu können! 
Großes Reinemachen wäre eigentlich mal angesagt, aber die "Synergien" zwischen Politik und den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern wird das unmöglich machen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das von einem "Community Officer" ... du hast wohl auch noch nicht den Schuß gehört was?
> Hörst dich an wie so ein Halbstarker der den Mund zu voll nimmt, anstatt wie jemand mit Grips...


 Ich ging davon aus, die Leser hätten genug Grips um zu verstehen, dass das bei meiner absurd überzogenen Formulierung selbstverständlich nur eine Art Metapher war ^^   Genau wie der Schuss, den ich hören sollte - das hat ja auch nicht wirklich jemand auf mich geballert...  



> Hilft aber alles nix, wenn in einer Sendung zu den Wahlergebnissen es bei der Verkündung der Wahlergebnisse der AFD (die entsprechend schlechter Abschnitt) im Studio - ohne Publikum - entsprechend Jubel aufbrandet.
> Die spätere Erklärung dazu vom NDR, der Jubel wäre von außerhalb des Studios gekommen, hilft halt alles nichts, wenn man einen Jörg Schönenborn dazu verschmitzt grinsend zuschauen darf.


 das war halt unprofessionell, aber gerade WEIL sich die Journalisten mit der AfD beschäftigen und wissen, was das für gefährliche Leute sind, ggf sogar von AfD-Leuten direkt bedroht wurden (es gab schon mehrfach so was wie "wenn wir an die Macht kommen, geht es freien Journalisten, die unser Machenschaften aufdeckten, an den Kragen" ) ist es auch verständlich. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie "pro Regierung" oder gar links-extrem oder so was sind. Es sind durchschnittliche Menschen, vlt berufsbedingt wie die meisten Journalisten im Schnitt etwas linker als der Schnitt der Bevölkerung und eben auf keinen Fall so rechts wie die AfD in weiten Teilen.

gottseidank haben die meisten normalen Menschen in unserem Land auch innerlich applaudiert. 



> Der Schaden ist da und so mancher Zuschauer fragt sich wie "neutral" unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender dann noch sind, dazu muß man kein AFD Wähler sein.
> Wenn dann Sendungen wie Monitor proaktiv werden und dann entsprechend selbst in Kreuzfeuer kommen weil...https://www.focus.de/politik/deutsc...mittler-widerspricht_id_11594905.html...fühlt man sich darin bestätigt, daß die Journalisten schon lange nicht mehr auf ihrem "Podest" stehen.
> Kann mich noch gut an die schweren Manipulationen zu Killerspielen erinnern, seitdem werden alle Berichte von Monitor, Panorama & Co. immer mit einer skeptisch hochgezogenen Augenbraue angeschaut.
> Leider sind das ja nur einige Beispiele von immer mehr "Ausrutschern"die auftauchen (vielleicht liegts am Alter).


 Unabhängig bedeutet nicht, dass einzelne Leute oder Radaktionen auch stets komplett unparteiisch und unvoreingenommen sind. Sie können dann nur versuchen, alles möglichst sachlich zu erledigen. Es ist dann eben auch menschlich, oft auch unbewusst, dass man vlt mehr in die Richtung berichtet, die der eigenen These entspricht. 

In aller Regel hast du in den Redaktionen aber auch gegensätzliche Meinungen, so dass man im Schnitt auf eher neutrale Berichte kommt. Die damaligen Leute bei der "Killerspiel"-Ära waren aber halt allesamt komplett überzeugt davon, dass an den Games was schlimmes dran sein muss, da sie mit Games nichts zu tun hatten und auch weil damals quasi alle anerkannten Experten für Jugend&co zugestimmt hatten und man Gamer noch für eine kleine in Kellern dahinvegitierende komische Gruppe hielt. Damals arbeitete quasi niemand, der irgendwie was zu sagen hatte und gleichzeitig selbst "Gamer" war, bei den ÖR. 

Aber mit rein privaten Medien wäre es noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber, und die ÖR haben auch viel dazugelernt in Sachen Kontrolle und Gegenkontrolle. Trotzdem gibt es natürlich die Redaktion von Magazin X, die das gleiche Thema selbst nach einer internen Diskussion etwas anders bewertet als Redaktion von Magazin Y - aber beides läuft dann eben auf ARD/ZDF, eben WEIL die unabhängig sind und es keine "Sendermeinung" oder so was gibt, sondern auch mehrere Standpunkte gezeigt werden sollen. Ganz nebenbei gab es auch damals bei der Killerspiel-Debatte andere ÖR Magazine, die wiederum die Fehler von zB Monitor klar benannt und "aufgedeckt" haben. 





> Ich kann das als Ausrede für völlig ausufernde Kosten nicht mehr hören, sie können nicht so wichtig sein, daß sie ein Gesamtbudget von 9 Milliarden Euro benötigen würden.


 Wieso Ausrede? Um die Höhe der Kosten ging es doch gar nicht ^^ zu den Kosten bzw. der Frage, wie das Geld verwendet wird, hatte ich ja gesagt, dass es nicht so dolle ist. Es ging bei der Betonung der Wichtigkeit der ÖR darum, das der Vorschreiber die ÖFR gerne ganz weg haben wollte. Die Kosten sind ein völlig anderes Thema. 

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt 18€ pro Haushalt (nicht pro Person) nicht viel finde für das riesige Angebot an Infos und auch Kultur. 




> Mit einem Drittel dieser Summen sollten sie auch zu Rande kommen können.
> Von überbordenden Gehältern, bis zu zig Kochsendungen, Talkshows und die 100ste Wiederholung von Inspektor Barnaby oder Tatort bis hin zu Geldverschwendung für Produktionen á la Babylon Berlin.


 eventuell solltest du mal genauer auch im Netz nachsehen, da gibt es eine Fülle an auch für U60-jährige interessante Sendungen&co, kurze Videos und auch Textnews usw. 



> ARD finanziert den größten Batzen, aber Sky darf es exklusiv senden, der Rest darf es dann ein bis zwei Jahre später gnädigst sehen.
> Das gilt nicht nur für Serien, sondern auch für entsprechend finanzierte Kinofilme!


 Wie viele Serien und Filme sind es denn? Ich kannte bisher nur Babylon Berlin als "Coproduktion". 

Ganz nebenbei haben das viele Millionen auf der ARD bzw in der Mediathek gesehen, ca 5-6x so viele wie auf Sky. Daher ist es an sich auch "fair", dass Sky nicht den größeren Anteil zahlt. AFAIK zahlte den größten Anteil sowieso eine dritte Firma. Ohne die ARD hätte es die Serie auf Sky sicher nicht gegeben, da sie zu teuer gewesen wäre, und ohne Sky wäre sie der ARD zu teuer gewesen. zumindest da mal vorher nicht wissen konnte, dass sie so erfolgreich wird. Da ist dann die Frage, ob das Projekt per se auch als Standort-Sicherung für D als guten Produktionsort nicht gut investiertes Geld war, denn in D drehen auch viele US-Produzenten gerne ihre Filme, entweder Teile davon oder sogar komplett.

und die ARD verdient ja evlt. an der Verbreitung per DVD/BD/VoD sowie im Ausland auch mit. Vlt war die Serie also sogar ein Plusgeschäft? Die Frage ist halt, ob man im Sinne der Gebührenzahler das Risiko eingehen will, dass die ARD so viel Geld investiert und es vlt am Ende floppt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Großes Reinemachen wäre eigentlich mal angesagt, aber die "Synergien" zwischen Politik und den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern wird das unmöglich machen.



Genau das ist der Punkt, denn ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der eingezogenen Gebühren wird nicht für die Produktion hochwertiger Inhalte ausgegeben, sondern geht für Pensionen drauf:

https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/kultur/Gibt-es-Luxuspensionen-bei-ARD-und-ZDF-id50856311.html

EDIT:

Ergänzend:

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Update-ARD-Durchschnittliche-Monatsverguetung-von-9-400-EUR-hoeher-als-bei-DAX-Konzernen-4260410.html

Zusammenfassend:

Gebührenfinanzierter ÖRR? 

Ja, unbedingt.

Den Selbstbedienungsladen, der aktuell existiert, weiter am Leben erhalten? 

Auf keinen Fall.


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, denn ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der eingezogenen Gebühren wird nicht für die Produktion hochwertiger Inhalte ausgegeben, sondern geht für Pensionen drauf:
> 
> https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/kultur/Gibt-es-Luxuspensionen-bei-ARD-und-ZDF-id50856311.html



Oh Schreck, oh nein. Menschen die jahrelang gearbeitet haben bekommen von ihrem Arbeitgeber eine ordentliche Altersvorsorge. Aber ist das wirklich verwerflich? Und ist es wirklich so ein hoher Anteil?

"Tatsächlich mache die Altersversorgung in der ARD insgesamt rund 6,9 Prozent der Gesamtaufwendungen aus; beim Bayerischen Rundfunk seien es in der laufenden Gebührenperiode 6,5 Prozent." [...] "Die Reform entlaste das Eigenkapital der ARD-Sender um rund eine Milliarde Euro."



Spassbremse schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Ergänzend:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Up...EUR-hoeher-als-bei-DAX-Konzernen-4260410.html



Joa, und und direkt über dem Artikel eine große Hiweistafel über eingegangene Kritik und eine Hausmitteilung: 
_"Auch nach der zwischenzeitlich erfolgten Aktualisierung des Beitrags entspricht dieser nicht den journalistischen Qualitätsanforderungen von Heise Medien. Deshalb werden wir mit dem Autor zukünftig nicht mehr zusammenarbeiten. Wir haben allerdings entschieden, den Text stehen zu lassen, damit sich unsere Leser selbst eine Meinung bilden können."_

Heise ist wohl "gleichgeschaltete Systempresse", oder wie? Oh, wait, Heise ist eine GmbH. Privatwirtschaftlich also. Ohne offensichtliches Interesse, Partei zu ergreifen (bzw. wenn überhaupt dann gegen gebührenfinanzierte Konkurrenz).

Darin ein Link zu einem offenen Brief von ver.di, deren Einleitung schon beginnt mit: _
"Dieser Artikel strotzt vor Halbwahrheiten und sachlichen Fehlern, weshalb wir uns veranlasst sahen, einen offenen Brief an Heise Medien zu verfassen."_

Und ich zitiere mal aus dem PDF:
_"Grundsätzlich gilt: Die Gehälter der Beschäftigten und Freien beim öffentlichrechtlichen Rundfunk werden von den zuständigen Gewerkschaften, darunter der Vereinten Dienstleistungsgewerkschaft (ver.di) als Interessenvertretung mit den meisten Mitgliedern aus allen Berufsgruppen, ausgehandelt, sie sind also Ergebnis eines Interessenausgleichs zwischen Arbeitgebern und Beschäftigten und damit der Tarifautonomie entsprechend Artikel 9 GG. Weder die Politik noch die Kommission zur Ermittlung des Finanzbedarfs der Rundfunkanstalten haben an dieser Stelle mitzureden. Schaut man sich jedoch die öffentlich zugänglichen KEF-Berichte an, ist es falsch und irreführend, wenn der Autor ein Durchschnittsgehalt von 9400 Euro vorrechnet. *Tatsächlich betragen die tariflichen Durchschnittsgehälter im ÖRR etwa 5400 Euro.* Wenn Sie sich einmal vergewissern wollen, wie sich dieser auf unterschiedliche Berufsgruppen verteilt, finden Sie genaue Auskünfte über die Lohnspannen verschiedener Berufe auf dieser öffentlich zugänglichen Seite:_ http://www.ard.de/home/dieard/fakten/Gehaelter_und_Verguetungen_in_der_ARD/4127124/index.html

Und es kommt noch besser:
"Ganz abgesehen davon liegen die ebenfalls kritisierten Vergütungen der Intendanten, die in die Durchschnittsberechnung der angeblichen Monatsvergütungen im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk aus dem Telepolis-Beitrag *einbezogen* sind, um die Faktoren 20 bis 30 unter den Vorstandsvergütungen der DAX-Unternehmen (*die nicht zur Berechnung des Durchschnittsverdienstes der Mitarbeiter herangezogen werden*). "


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Fernsehen hat keinen nutzen



Welchen Sinn hat Zeitung?
Welchen Sinn hat Radio, oder Internet, oder Spielen?

Das ganze ist halt auf eine mehrfache Möglichkeit Idiotische Antwort
Zum einen wäre es deswegen Idiotisch weil nicht jeder deiner Filterblase entspricht, zum anderen ist es Idiotisch alles weg zu werfen weil es kaputt ist
Abgesehen davon ist es gelogen das Werbung äußerhalb von 2h am Tag käme


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2020)

Dieses dämliche "GEZ ist ja so böse" und "keiner schaut mehr TV in Zeiten von Streaming" Geschwafel kann ich langsam auch echt nicht mehr hören/lesen 

Weil ja auch jeder Streamingdienste nutzt, nicht mal annähernd ist das der Fall


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieses dämliche "GEZ ist ja so böse" und "keiner schaut mehr TV in Zeiten von Streaming" Geschwafel kann ich langsam auch echt nicht mehr hören/lesen
> 
> Weil ja auch jeder Streamingdienste nutzt, nicht mal annähernd ist das der Fall



Zumal die Inhalte der ÖR ja inzwischen durchaus auch als Stream in den Mediatheken stehen bzw. bei Radiobeiträgen als Podcast veröffentlich werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, oh nein. Menschen die jahrelang gearbeitet haben bekommen von ihrem Arbeitgeber eine ordentliche Altersvorsorge. Aber ist das wirklich verwerflich? Und ist es wirklich so ein hoher Anteil?
> 
> "Tatsächlich mache die Altersversorgung in der ARD insgesamt rund 6,9 Prozent der Gesamtaufwendungen aus; beim Bayerischen Rundfunk seien es in der laufenden Gebührenperiode 6,5 Prozent." [...] "Die Reform entlaste das Eigenkapital der ARD-Sender um rund eine Milliarde Euro."
> 
> ...



Bullshit, meine Meinung zur AfD sollte bekannt sein. Ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht, warum Heise so reagiert, aber sie sind ja nicht das einzige seriöse Portal, dass die Gehaltsstrukturen im ÖRR kritisiert:

https://www.merkur.de/leben/geld/rundfunkbeitrag-2019-gehaelter-ard-hoch-ernste-konsequenzen-zr-13251778.html

Ich habe selbst auch weniger ein Problem damit, dass ARD & Co. ihre Mitarbeiter gut bezahlt, sondern kritisiere in erster Linie die fürstlichen Pensionen:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/horrende-rentenausgaben-oeffentlich-rechtliche-rentneranstalt-14043338.html


Ich bin aber eigentlich an einem Konsens interessiert, ich schreibe ja die ganze Zeit, dass ich den ÖRR an sich gut finde, aber trotzdem der Meinung bin, dass es dringend Reformen braucht.

Hast Du denn nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kosten kontinuierlich steigen, die Qualität aber abnimmt? Bist Du nicht der Meinung, dass das Angebot übertrieben groß ist?
Oder bist Du überzeugt, dass alles so, wie es ist, in bester Ordnung ist und es kein Verbesserungspotential gibt?

Mir persönlich schwebt ein gebührenfinanziertes Modell vor, dass eine Basis-Versorgung (Nachrichten, Reportagen, aber auch Kunst & Kultur) gewährleistet; (Spiel)Shows, Serien, Filme, etc. aber in ein optionales, zubuchbares Angebot ausgliedert.


----------



## Batze (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, oh nein. Menschen die jahrelang gearbeitet haben bekommen von ihrem Arbeitgeber eine ordentliche Altersvorsorge. Aber ist das wirklich verwerflich? Und ist es wirklich so ein hoher Anteil?
> 
> "Tatsächlich mache die Altersversorgung in der ARD insgesamt rund 6,9 Prozent der Gesamtaufwendungen aus; beim Bayerischen Rundfunk seien es in der laufenden Gebührenperiode 6,5 Prozent." [...] "Die Reform entlaste das Eigenkapital der ARD-Sender um rund eine Milliarde Euro."


Das was die meisten doch Aufregt ist doch gar nicht die teils üppigen Alterszahlungen (eventuell einiger wenige), sondern warum muss es Pensioniert sein und kann nicht ganz normal als Rente laufen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2020)

Ich sehe zwar nicht sonderlich viel Fern, aber wenn bevorzuge ich doch in jedem Fall die ÖRR. Die Privaten kann man sich doch heutzutage wegen schlechter Formate und Werbunglawinen überhaupt nicht mehr antun. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bullshit, meine Meinung zur AfD sollte bekannt sein. Ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht, warum Heise so reagiert, aber sie sind ja nicht das einzige seriöse Portal, dass die Gehaltsstrukturen im ÖRR kritisiert:
> 
> https://www.merkur.de/leben/geld/rundfunkbeitrag-2019-gehaelter-ard-hoch-ernste-konsequenzen-zr-13251778.html
> 
> ...



Also ich habe gerade mal das Ding von Merkur.de durchgelesen. Und es fällt auf, dass die Formulierung dort lautet:
"etwas über dem Durchschnitt gelegen haben sollen." Etwas über dem Durchschnitt ist jetzt aber sicher nicht "fürstlich".

Zumal das auch bedeuten kann, dass Journalisten anderswo (bzw. die öffentliche Verwaltung, die zum Vergleich herangezogen wird) einfach viel zu wenig verdienen...Das Gutachten deckt ja nur Unterschiede auf, aber bewertet sie nicht. Die Bewertung nimmt hinterher die KEF vor - aber es ist deren Aufgabe, das Geld zu zählen. Dazu ist sie da. Deren Beurteilung ist aber noch lange kein in Stein gemeißeltes Naturgesetz.

Den Link zur FAZ kann ich nicht lesen, weil die nen Adblocker-Blocker verwenden. Sprich, ich sehe nur die Aufforderung mein Adblock auszuschalten. Ich verwende kein Adblock, aber Ghostery zur Trackingverhinderung... :/



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du denn nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kosten kontinuierlich steigen, die Qualität aber abnimmt? Bist Du nicht der Meinung, dass das Angebot übertrieben groß ist?
> Oder bist Du überzeugt, dass alles so, wie es ist, in bester Ordnung ist und es kein Verbesserungspotential gibt?
> 
> Mir persönlich schwebt ein gebührenfinanziertes Modell vor, dass eine Basis-Versorgung (Nachrichten, Reportagen, aber auch Kunst & Kultur) gewährleistet; (Spiel)Shows, Serien, Filme, etc. aber in ein optionales, zubuchbares Angebot ausgliedert.



Klar, wenn es nach mir ginge, könnte jedweder Unterhaltungsquatsch rausfliegen. Und insbesondere so Dinge wie teuer Fußballübertragungslizenzen einkaufen muss aufhören. Aber ich bin auch wieder nur eine Einzelmeinung. Es ist offenslichtlich, dass es genügend Leute anders sehen - sonst wäre der ÖRR nicht so wie er ist.

Nochmal edit: man kommt dann aber auch ganz schnell in die Entscheidungsbredouille, was denn jetzt "unterhaltungsquatsch" ist. Ist politische Satire wi die Heute-Show "unterhaltungsquatsch" oder ein Beitrag zur öffentlichen Meinugnsbildung? Ist die echt tolle Reportage von Christian Schiffer über Killerspiele Unterhaltungsquatsch? Infotainment? Wertvoll für die Meinungsbildung? Ist Anne Will nicht nur Unterhaltungsquatsch, in der die eingeladenen Gäste nur ihre Talking Points runterrasseln, ohne dass eine Auseinandersetzung mit den Gegenargumenten der anderen Gäste stattfindet (bzw. wenn dann nur oberflächlich)?

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht darüber entscheiden - und mir gruselt davor, wenn Andere das tun würden.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Den Link zur FAZ kann ich nicht lesen, weil die nen Adblocker-Blocker verwenden. Sprich, ich sehe nur die Aufforderung mein Adblock auszuschalten. Ich verwende kein Adblock, aber Ghostery zur Trackingverhinderung... :/



Hm, dazu kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber ich möchte meine Frage noch einmal wiederholen - siehst Du denn keinen Reformbedarf beim ÖRR, oder ist Deiner Ansicht alles in Ordnung?


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, dazu kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber ich möchte meine Frage noch einmal wiederholen - siehst Du denn keinen Reformbedarf beim ÖRR, oder ist Deiner Ansicht alles in Ordnung?



Habs oben noch reineditiert.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du denn nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kosten kontinuierlich steigen, die Qualität aber abnimmt? Bist Du nicht der Meinung, dass das Angebot übertrieben groß ist?
> Oder bist Du überzeugt, dass alles so, wie es ist, in bester Ordnung ist und es kein Verbesserungspotential gibt?
> 
> Mir persönlich schwebt ein gebührenfinanziertes Modell vor, dass eine Basis-Versorgung (Nachrichten, Reportagen, aber auch Kunst & Kultur) gewährleistet; (Spiel)Shows, Serien, Filme, etc. aber in ein optionales, zubuchbares Angebot ausgliedert.



Klar, wenn es nach mir ginge, könnte jedweder Unterhaltungsquatsch rausfliegen. Und insbesondere so Dinge wie teuer Fußballübertragungslizenzen einkaufen muss aufhören. Aber ich bin auch wieder nur eine Einzelmeinung. Es ist offenslichtlich, dass es genügend Leute anders sehen - sonst wäre der ÖRR nicht so wie er ist.

Nochmal edit: man kommt dann aber auch ganz schnell in die Entscheidungsbredouille, was denn jetzt "unterhaltungsquatsch" ist. Ist politische Satire wi die Heute-Show "unterhaltungsquatsch" oder ein Beitrag zur öffentlichen Meinugnsbildung? Ist die echt tolle Reportage von Christian Schiffer über Killerspiele Unterhaltungsquatsch? Infotainment? Wertvoll für die Meinungsbildung? Ist Anne Will nicht nur Unterhaltungsquatsch, in der die eingeladenen Gäste nur ihre Talking Points runterrasseln, ohne dass eine Auseinandersetzung mit den Gegenargumenten der anderen Gäste stattfindet (bzw. wenn dann nur oberflächlich)?

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht darüber entscheiden - und mir gruselt davor, wenn Andere das tun würden.


----------



## Siriuz (19. März 2020)

Also beim besten Willen,der ÖR ist bei weitem nicht Neutral und hat dementsprechend auch keinen Sinn mehr. Jeder der anderes behauptet ist ein Lügner.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht darüber entscheiden - und mir gruselt davor, wenn Andere das tun würden.



Gruseln? Ist das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? 

Es ist trotzdem *nur* Fernsehen, nichts Lebensnotwendiges. 

Und es muss ja gar nichts "rausfliegen", nur ist dann bspw. die "Heute-show" vielleicht nicht mehr im gebührenfinanzierten "Basisprogramm", sondern im optionalen Angebot zu finden. 

Ich bin vielleicht etwas zu liberal, aber ich denke, sowas würde langfristig sogar zu einer Verbesserung der Qualität führen, denn wenn diese kostenpflichtigen Zusatzangebote nicht angenommen werden, dann muss man entweder Besseres produzieren, oder streichen. 

Ich z. B. mag die Heute-show, aber als unersetzlich und "systemrelevant" sehe ich Olli Welkes harmlose Gute-Laune-Satire dann doch nicht an.


----------



## sukram89 (19. März 2020)

Da viele das Thema Neutralität aufführen. 
Gibt es eigentlich irgend ein  Beispiel auf der Welt wo ein journalistisches Medium neutral berichtet und das auch schon über mehrere Jahre/Jahrzehnte?

Meine Meinung: 
Kein Mensch kann 100%ig neutral berichten, da jede*r in einem gewissen Bios lebt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ÖR  hierzulande am neutralsten von allen, aber mit viel Verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## sukram89 (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem *nur* Fernsehen, nichts Lebensnotwendiges.



Bitte das Angebot von Funk nicht unterschätzen. Hier werden sehr viele Menschen über Youtube erreicht. Aus meine Sicht auch mit viel gutem Kontent.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht etwas zu liberal, aber ich denke, sowas würde langfristig sogar zu einer Verbesserung der Qualität führen, denn wenn diese kostenpflichtigen Zusatzangebote nicht angenommen werden, dann muss man entweder Besseres produzieren, oder streichen.



Abhängigkeit von Quoten soll doch durch ÖR vermieden werden. (Auch wenn es genügend Beispiele gibt wo nach Quoten gearbeitet wird z.B. Ausstrahlung von Fußball)


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gruseln? Ist das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben?
> 
> Es ist trotzdem *nur* Fernsehen, nichts Lebensnotwendiges.
> 
> Und es muss ja gar nichts "rausfliegen", nur ist dann bspw. die "Heute-show" vielleicht nicht mehr im gebührenfinanzierten "Basisprogramm", sondern im optionalen Angebot zu finden.



Und genau da würde ich vehemment widersprechen. Die Heute Show alleine ist nicht systemrelevant. Das Wort zum Sonntag alleine ist nicht systemrelevant. Aber das Angebot an Kommentaren und Einordnung in seiner Gesamtheit, das IST Systemrelevant. Ich halte es für absolut unerlässlich für die freiheitliche Demokratie und die öffentliche Meinungsbildung, dass an genau der selben Stelle an der nüchtern Fakten geliefert werden auch Kommentare und Einordnungen stattfinden. (und zwar in alle politischen Richtungen, die nicht unser Wertesystem und das Grundgesetz in Frage stellen) Ob das jetzt Satire ist wie die Heute Show oder das Wort zum Sonntag oder wasauchimmer. Ansonsten überlassen wir die Einordnung eben gerade Denjenigen, die über ihre Publikationen eigene Interessen pushen.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht etwas zu liberal, aber ich denke, sowas würde langfristig sogar zu einer Verbesserung der Qualität führen, denn wenn diese kostenpflichtigen Zusatzangebote nicht angenommen werden, dann muss man entweder Besseres produzieren, oder streichen.



Es ist ja gerade eines der entscheidenden Merkmale des ÖRR, dass er die Freiheit hat Dinge zu produzieren, die nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten nicht profitabel wären, die aber nach gesellschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten trotzdem wichtig sind.

Aktuelles Beispiel: gibt es irgendein kommerzielles Angebot, das 40 Minuten lang mit dem Leiter der Virologie der Charité über das Coronavirus spricht? (oder etwas Vergleichbares) 
Und das täglich?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZqcTTTVkXY
Das halte ich gerade jetzt für essentiell. Zumal in der letzten Folge auch explizit auf die "Argumente" von "ist doch alles nicht so schlimm"-Leugnern eingegangen wird.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Leute, die wiederum den ÖR unterstellen, sie seien pro Regierung, müsste man auch an sich mal mit einem Vorschlaghammer das Hirn zurechtbügeln. Denn die scheinen nie ÖR zu schauen, wenn sie das ernsthaft glauben, oder nur Zusammenfassungen auf GEZ-Gegner-Websites, die natürlich nur das Rauspicken, was nach "pro Regierung" klingt.


Das reicht ja schon ein Blick in Die Anstalt, wo regelmäßig "Merkel" & "Merz" vorkommen und auch schon mal die rhetorische Frage gestellt wird, wie tief Scheuer eigentlich im Arsch der Autolobby steckt ...

oder auch die Heute-Show, wo jeder sein Fett ab bekommt, der's verdient hat.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Also beim besten Willen,der ÖR ist bei weitem nicht Neutral und hat dementsprechend auch keinen Sinn mehr. Jeder der anderes behauptet ist ein Lügner.



Jeder, der wo anders denkt wie ich, ist ein Lügner !!!!!!111

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, das andere die Wahrheit meiner großartigen Weissheit nicht anerkennen!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Aktuelles Beispiel: gibt es irgendein kommerzielles Angebot, das 40 Minuten lang mit dem Leiter der Virologie der Charité über das Coronavirus spricht? (oder etwas Vergleichbares)
> Und das täglich?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZqcTTTVkXY
> Das halte ich gerade jetzt für essentiell. Zumal in der letzten Folge auch explizit auf die "Argumente" von "ist doch alles nicht so schlimm"-Leugnern eingegangen wird.



Du verwischst hier schon wieder meine Argumentation.

Dein Beispiel fiele nach meinen Vorstellungen exakt in die relevante, gebührenfinanzierte Grundversorgung, reine Unterhaltungssendungen, wie bspw. das Traumschifft, oder meinetwegen auch Fußballübertragungen, dagegen nicht.

Reine Unterhaltung sollte m. E. eben nicht von allen finanziert werden, sondern nur von denjenigen, die sich auch dafür interessieren. 

Deutschland leistet sich afaik den teuersten öffentlichen Rundfunk weltweit. Ich frage mich, muss das wirklich sein?
Lässt sich da wirklich keine intelligente(re) Lösung finden?

EDIT: Und ja, ich bin bei dem Thema zu 100% auf Linie der FDP.


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du verwischst hier schon wieder meine Argumentation.


Wenn ich dich da falsch verstehe, dann tut's mir leid. Aber du schriebst in deinem letzten posting was davon, dass für dich Dinge wie die Heute Show eher optionales Zusatzprogramm sind und nicht im normalen gebührenfinanzierten Basisprogramm sein sollten. Und das setzt eben das Framing für mein Gegenargument. Nicht Traumschiff oder Fußballlizenzen, die ja in deinem Posting gar nicht vorkamen. (und wo ich dir zustimmen würde).


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich da falsch verstehe, dann tut's mir leid. Aber du schriebst in deinem letzten posting was davon, dass für dich Dinge wie die Heute Show eher optionales Zusatzprogramm sind und nicht im normalen gebührenfinanzierten Basisprogramm sein sollten. Und das setzt eben das Framing für mein Gegenargument. Nicht Traumschiff oder Fußballlizenzen, die ja in deinem Posting gar nicht vorkamen. (und wo ich dir zustimmen würde).



Naja, entscheidest Du da nicht auch selektiv? Bloß, weil Dir Traumschiff & Fußball anscheinend wenig bedeuten? 
Wie gesagt, ich mag die Heute Show, ich würde sie vermutlich auch weiter sehen, wenn sie Teil eines kostenpflichtigen Zusatzangebots wäre. 

Aber das ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Heute-Show "nur" reine Unterhaltung ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2020)

@ Bremse

Einerseits kann ich deine Sicht verstehen was die sinnvolle Nutzung der GEZ-Gelder belangt.
Andererseits ist es aber schon wichtig dass die Sender ausreichend Diversität bieten. Nachrichten, Dokus, Magazine, Talk-Shows, Sport, dazwischen der eine oder andere Hollywood-Blockbuster, (beliebtes) Kino und Serien aus dem EU-Gebiet, (noch beliebtere) Eigenproduktionen... Ich denke schon dass da genug getan wird.

Allerdings finde ich dass man es in den letzten Jahren massiv mit dem Tatort übertrieben hat. Durch die Zunahme an verschiedenen Ermittler-Teams diverser BRD-Sektoren - und zusätzlich noch ein österreichisches Team - hat längst eine Übersattigung stattgefunden während die Qualität der Tatorte (nach dem was ich so lese) zunehmend schlechter geworden ist. DIESES Format sollte man mMn kräftig abspecken - und das ersparte Geld in neue Konzepte investieren. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, entscheidest Du da nicht auch selektiv?


Exakt deswegen schrieb ich weiter vorne, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht darüber enscheiden will und dass mir dabei gruselt, wenn Andere es tun. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber das ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Heute-Show "nur" reine Unterhaltung ist.


Wie gesagt: da widerspreche ich vehemment. Kommentar und Einordnung sind Teil des Diskurses. Und dass der auf einer Platform stattfindet, die von Intendanten und Rundfunkräten kontrolliert wird statt im Besitz eines Medienmoguls zu sein, der eine Auswahl anhand seiner persönlichen politischen Vorlieben trifft, halte ich für unerlässlich.

Siehe so Sendungen wie "Fox and Friends" auf Fox News. DAS blüht uns, wenn der Diskur nur noch in kommerziellen Angeboten stattfindet.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich dass man es in den letzten Jahren massiv mit dem Tatort übertrieben hat. Durch die Zunahme an verschiedenen Ermittler-Teams diverser BRD-Sektoren - und zusätzlich noch ein österreichisches Team - hat längst eine Übersattigung stattgefunden während die Qualität der Tatort (nach dem was ich so lese) zunehmend schlechter geworden ist. DIESES Format sollte man mMn kräftig abspecken - und das ersparte Geld in neue Konzepte investieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Das Fass wollte ich noch gar nicht aufmachen. Die Qualität der Eigenproduktionen im Bereich Film & Serie ist meinem Empfinden nach deutlich schlechter, als bspw. in den 80ern und 90ern. Das kann ich natürlich nicht belegen, aber es subjektiv mein Empfinden. Gerade der Tatort kann nicht ansatzweise mit ausländischen Krimi-Formaten mithalten.

EDIT: Es gäbe mit Sicherheit noch mehr als genügend Platz für "Diskurs", wenn man den ÖRR um 50% verschlanken würde...


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> EDIT: Es gäbe mit Sicherheit noch mehr als genügend Platz für "Diskurs", wenn man den ÖRR um 50% verschlanken würde...



Nicht wenn diejenigen, die darüber entscheiden was rausfliegen soll, der Ansicht sind politische Satire sei nur Unterhaltung.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Nicht wenn diejenigen, die darüber entscheiden was rausfliegen soll, der Ansicht sind politische Satire sei nur Unterhaltung.



Ich halte die Heute-Show nicht unbedingt für gute "politische Satire". Für mich überwiegen dort eher die seichten Lacher, die Sendung ist für mich eher ein "Comedy"-Format.
Als "richtige politische Satire" sehe ich Uthoff & von Wagner, aber auch Mann & Sieber. Ehring ist aber auch besser imho als Welkes Sendung. 

Aber um solche Detailfragen geht's mir doch gar nicht. Ob jetzt die Heute-Show in einem zukünftigen Modell drin bleibt, oder rausfliegt, who cares? Die Hauptsache ist doch eher, dass es ein wie auch immer geartetes Satire-Format gibt; ich würde das nicht an einzelnen Sendungen festmachen.

Gilt natürlich auch für Talkshows, da wäre ich auch der Meinung, dass eine, vielleicht zwei, völlig ausreichend sein sollte(n). Aber ob jetzt Maischberger, Will, Plasberg oder Lanz weitermachen (oder eben nicht), spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, entscheidest Du da nicht auch selektiv? Bloß, weil Dir Traumschiff & Fußball anscheinend wenig bedeuten?
> Wie gesagt, ich mag die Heute Show, ich würde sie vermutlich auch weiter sehen, wenn sie Teil eines kostenpflichtigen Zusatzangebots wäre.
> 
> Aber das ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Heute-Show "nur" reine Unterhaltung ist.


 Das sehe ich völlig anders. Es ist Satire, und Satire ist wichtig für die Auseinandersetzung mit gesellschaftlichen und politischen Themen. Egal ob es nun einer eher "siechte" Satire ist oder nicht. Wenn es jetzt quasi die "Olli Hill-Show" (in Anlehnung an Benny Hill) wäre, könnte man eher zustimmen. Aber selbst dann kann man wiederum argumentieren, dass so eine Sendung den Humor der Landes zeigt und somit auch Kultur ist. 

Und der Auftrag der ÖR ist auch, die kulturelle Vielfalt des Landes zeigen. Und was Kultur ist, bestimmen nicht einzelne, sondern das ist an sich klar definiert: es ist das, was eine Gesellschaft bezüglich Musik, Malerei, Schreiberei oder im weitesten Theater, sogar Wissenschaft hervorbringt. Der Kultur-Begriff unterscheidet aber nicht zwischen "wertvoller" oder "guter" und "schlechter" Kultur. zB Das Schlagerfest der Volksdudler ist Kultur, so leid es mir auch persönlich tut   Vor ein paar Wochen gab es mal nen guten Podcast von Sascha Lobo, in dem er sich zurecht über Leute aufregte, die meinen, SIE würden festlegen, was Kultur sei und was nicht und gewissen Dingen, die Millionen von Deutschen gerne schauen/hören, absprachen, dass dies Kultur sei.

Wie VIEL man dann produziert, ist eine völlig andere Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Da viele das Thema Neutralität aufführen.
> Gibt es eigentlich irgend ein  Beispiel auf der Welt wo ein journalistisches Medium neutral berichtet und das auch schon über mehrere Jahre/Jahrzehnte?
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> Kein Mensch kann 100%ig neutral berichten, da jede*r in einem gewissen Bios lebt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ÖR  hierzulande am neutralsten von allen, aber mit viel Verbesserungspotenzial.


 Genau das hab ich ja auch lang und breit erklärt. Der Punkt ist, dass die Leute bei den ÖR keine Vorgaben haben und nicht auf Anweisung berichten, was manche ja unterstellen. Selbst bei simplen Talkshow wie Markus Lanz, der schon mehrfach sagte, dass er in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Leute trifft, die an sich intelligent und gesellschaftlich etwas höher angesiedelt sind, vernünftig wirken und dann fragen "Sagen Sie mal, die Gäste und Themen bekommen sie ja von oben vorgegeben, oder?", und er fragt sich dann, wie man auf so eine Idee kommen kann. Oder ein Reporter vom ZDF, ich glaub einer, der auch das Sportstudio moderiert, ist mal durch bestimmte Regionen gereist und hat Leute getroffen, bei denen er auch mit "ÖR-kritischen" Menschen unterwegs war. Die waren teils auch überzeugt davon, dass er vorgegeben bekommt, was er berichten soll. Also nicht das Grundthema, sondern das Ergebnis seiner Recherchen, die dann ja keine Recherchen mehr wären... allein schon dass bei so einer Art von "Verschwörung" ja zig Tausende mitmachen und die Klappe halten müssten ist schon irre. Wer soll denn die ganzen Mitarbeiter alle kontrollieren? Die ganzen einzelnen Redaktionen? Die freien Mitarbeiter, die zahlreich dabei sind? 

selbstverständlich ist aber niemand bei den ÖR zu 100% neutral, sonst wären es keine Menschen. Aber sie versuchen es zumindest und sind in ihrer Berichterstattung frei - dass es, auch oft unterbewusst, durch die eigene Einstellung in Berichten nicht ganz neutral oder eine Redaktion als "Gruppe" zu einer Meinung tendiert zugeht, ist unvermeidbar. Aber es ist was GANZ anderes, als wenn jemand "von oben" sagt "macht den Bericht so, dass das Ergebnis XY rauskommt" oder jemand sagt "lass die Kanzlerin besonders gut dastehen". Bei privaten Medien ist es deutlich wahrscheinlicher, dass sie aus kommerziellem Interesse oder weil es den einen großen Chef gibt eher mit Kakül tendenziös berichten. Aber da es eben auch die ÖR gibt, hält sich dies in D sehr in Grenzen. 

In Ländern, in denen es keine freien ÖR-Medien gibt, sieht man das auch teilweise sehr krass. Wenn man zB sieht, wie in der Türkei oder Russland kritische Berichte fast komplett unterdrückt werden, sollte man heilfroh über unsere Medienlandschaft sein, die nicht vom Staat kontrolliert werden kann (bis auf sninvolle Dinge wie zB dem Unterbinden von Hetze oder Verleumdungen usw.)


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie VIEL man dann produziert, ist eine völlig andere Frage.



Ja, aber genau darum geht's mir doch. Und mir geht's auch gar nicht darum, bestimmte Sendungen einzustellen. Sondern um die Frage, welche Sendungen bei einem möglichen, zukünftigen "Basismodell" "ffa" (also innerhalb der Rundfunkgebühr) bleiben und welche eben hinter einer Extra-Paywall verschwinden...


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, aber genau darum geht's mir doch. Und mir geht's auch gar nicht darum, bestimmte Sendungen einzustellen. Sondern um die Frage, welche Sendungen bei einem möglichen, zukünftigen "Basismodell" "ffa" (also innerhalb der Rundfunkgebühr) bleiben und welche eben hinter einer Extra-Paywall verschwinden...


Ich halte nichts von einer Paywall, denn genau DANN würden ja nur die, die eh "reich und gut gebildet" sind darauf zugreifen, und dem "normalen Volk" enthält man dann diese Dinge, vermutlich auch gerade die Sparten-Genres, die kulturell wichtig sein können, komplett vor. Und wozu das? Nur damit manche Leute ein paar Euro weniger pro Monat zahlen, was ehrlich gesagt ja eh nur denen was bringt, die sehr wenig Geld verdienen oder gar auf Hartz 4 sind? Da wäre ich eher für eine Reform, bei der Geringverdiener entlastet werden und dafür der Rest 2-3 Euro mehr pro Monat bezahlt. Aber eine Paywall? Halte ich für Unfug. Das wäre vlt eine Idee für "vorab"-exklusive Dinge, zB die neue Staffel von Babylon Berlin bereits nen Monat vor TV-Ausstrahlung für ein paar Euro oder so, oder für Inhalte, die frei verfügbar waren und dann nicht mehr, aber per Kauf dann doch noch zu haben sind. Aber dass man Sendungen pauschal und NUR mit zusatzkosten anbietet, finde ich verkehrt. 

Was Du dabei aber auch vergisst: die ÖR müssten ja erstmal ein Bezahlsystem aufbauen - nachher ist die Verwaltung der Paywall teurer als wenn man alles beim alten lässt... und wenn man wegen der Kosten dann das streicht, was am wenigsten einbringt, fallen manche Dinge komplett weg, die vlt kulturell eigentlich echt wertvoll wären, aber bei denen die Zielgruppe keine gute Bezahl-Bereitschaft hat. 

Und: wenn es eine Paywall geben würde, was meinst du wie viele dann erst Recht schimpfen würden, weil sie doch Gebühren zahlen und bestimmt Dinge noch mal extra zahlen sollen?


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was Du auch vergisst: die ÖR müssten ja erstmal ein Bezahlsystem aufbauen - nachher ist die Verwaltung der Paywall teurer als wenn man alles beim alten lässt...



Davon ist eigentlich auszugehen. Mir persönlich geht's auch gar nicht um die Kosten, aber ich sehe eben trotzdem beim ÖRR, dass der sich immer weiter "aufbläht", bei gleichzeitig verschlechternder Qualität. 

Deswegen mein Plädoyer für Reformen. Wie die dann im Endeffekt ausfallen - vielleicht wird's sogar teurer, aber dafür die Qualität besser - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Davon ist eigentlich auszugehen. Mir persönlich geht's auch gar nicht um die Kosten, aber ich sehe eben trotzdem beim ÖRR, dass der sich immer weiter "aufbläht", bei gleichzeitig verschlechternder Qualität.
> 
> Deswegen mein Plädoyer für Reformen. Wie die dann im Endeffekt ausfallen - vielleicht wird's sogar teurer, aber dafür die Qualität besser - keine Ahnung.


 Qualität ist natürlich auch ein stückweit eine Ansichtssache. Das ZDF zb ist oft bei Gemeinschaftsproduktionen im Serienbereich dabei, die echt ordentlich sind. Auf der anderen Seite WOLLEN viele halt irgendeinen Rosamunde Pilcher-Kram, wobei selbst das, wenn ich da ab und an die Voschau sehe, rein Film-technisch und von den Schauspielern her deutlich besser wirkt als das, was vor 10-15 Jahren noch war. Aber mit der Qualität werden so oder so nie alle gleichermaßen zufrieden sein. Die Leute, die so was schauen, erwarten für ihre Gebühren aber eben auch alle X Wochen einen neuen Pilcher-Film, und allein wegen der Zeit kann man das nicht perfekt machen und eine Oskar-würdige Romanze abdrehen  

Oder der eine will Zb viel intelligentere Satire, weil der Welke ihm zu kindisch ist und er darin eine "schlechte Qualität" sieht - der andere würde etwas "höheres" als die Heute-Show gar nicht verstehen und nichts davon haben, wenn es nur noch "intellektuelle" und hochqualitative Satire gäb - beide Zuschauergruppen sollen aber eben abgedeckt werden, und man kann es auch als eine Art von "Qualität" sehen, dass man auch "Satire für den kleinen Mann" (ohne Sieber  ) hinbekommt - das ist durchaus eine Kunst. Schlager-Hits zu schreiben ist zb auch eine besondere Qualität, die nur wenige beherrschen, auch wenn die Musik sehr simpel erscheint und in der Regel per se eher... naja...  

Das Problem ist halt, dass die ÖR eben viel abdecken MÜSSEN und sich nicht auf ein paar Dinge konzentrieren können, die dann immer top sind. In den letzten Jahren versuchen sie zB auch, die jüngeren Leute mit neuen Dingen zurückzuholen (vor allem Online), und dafür muss an anderen Stellen dann wiederum gespart werden. Und was die Kosten angeht ist ja auch das Korredpondenten- und Reporternetz ein Riesenfaktor, aber auch enorm wichtig, wenn man vieles in Sachen Weltpolitik&co versuchen will, seriös einzuordnen.

Das alles heißt nicht, dass man die Kosten und Ausgaben vernünftig prüfen muss!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, die Leser hätten genug Grips um zu verstehen, dass das bei meiner absurd überzogenen Formulierung selbstverständlich nur eine Art Metapher war ^^   Genau wie der Schuss, den ich hören sollte - das hat ja auch nicht wirklich jemand auf mich geballert...


Ich mag ja ein alter Wortextremist sein, aber du willst doch nicht einen seid vielen Jahrzehnten gängigen Ausspruch wie "den Schuss nicht gehört" mit "müsste man auch an sich mal mit einem Vorschlaghammer das Hirn zurechtbügeln" in einen Topf werfen?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Unabhängig bedeutet nicht, dass einzelne Leute oder Radaktionen auch stets komplett unparteiisch und unvoreingenommen sind. Sie können dann nur versuchen, alles möglichst sachlich zu erledigen. Es ist dann eben auch menschlich, oft auch unbewusst, dass man vlt mehr in die Richtung berichtet, die der eigenen These entspricht.


Sorry, aber wenn man nicht einmal seinen privaten Scheiß von seinem Job trennen kann, dann hat man sich den falschen Job ausgesucht - bitte schnell kündigen und sich etwas anderes suchen, vielleicht Landschaftsmalerei?
Relotius hätte zum Beispiel als Märchenonkel bei der Augsburger Puppenkiste bestimmt einen erfüllenden Job gefunden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die damaligen Leute bei der "Killerspiel"-Ära waren aber halt allesamt komplett überzeugt davon, dass an den Games was schlimmes dran sein muss...


Journalistische Tätigkeiten beinhalten grundlegende Recherche, also Butter & Brot in dem Job...siehe oben...schnell kündigen, wenn man nicht mal das kann.
Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie du selbst den größten Scheiß kleinreden kannst, daß meine ich sogar durchaus positiv...ich kann das absolut nicht.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei gab es auch damals bei der Killerspiel-Debatte andere ÖR Magazine, die wiederum die Fehler von zB Monitor klar benannt und "aufgedeckt" haben.


Da brauch ich aber ganz dringend eine Quellenangabe, sonst fällt das unter die Kategorie "hab ich irgendwo gehört".
Denn ich habe zu der Zeit noch mehr als sonst die entsprechenden Magazine und die Diskussion darüber verfolgt, also bitte eine Quelle bzw. entsprechendes Magazin der ÖR von 2007 oder 2008 und nicht viele Jahre später.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie viele Serien und Filme sind es denn? Ich kannte bisher nur Babylon Berlin als "Coproduktion".


Die Frage ist eher - welche deutsche Serie oder Film ist nicht durch die ÖR mitfinanziert.
Durch Babylon Berlin ist das Thema nur etwas mehr in die Öffentlichkeit geraten.
Schlauerweise ist die ARD bzw. das ZDF nicht imstande eine entsprechende Auflistung zu generieren.
Eine private Anfrage wird wohl nicht zeitnah eintreffen, damit sie hhier eingebunden werden könnte.
Zu dem Thema habe ich sehr trockene Dokumente der Filmförderung zur Hand, ansonsten tun es wahrscheinlich auch diese Artikel von WELT, FAZ und Handelsblatt die das Thema anschneiden:
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...dern-geschmacklose-Inhalte-mit-Millionen.html
https://www.handelsblatt.com/arts_u...tml?ticket=ST-144044-VpedNEemQyMi2I2zqfoL-ap6
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...-fernsehen-ist-der-film-verloren-1594876.html



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob man im Sinne der Gebührenzahler das Risiko eingehen will, dass die ARD so viel Geld investiert und es vlt am Ende floppt.


Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß die Filmförderung nur im Falle eines Erfolges zurückgezahlt werden muß - bei einem Flop nicht?
Nicht gerade ein Ansporn für Qualität...


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, die alte leidige Diskussion wieder, aber wir haben ja Zeit...
> 
> Ich halte einen unabhängigen, gebührenfinanzierten Rundfunk für wichtig und erhaltenswert.
> Allerdings halte ich unseren aktuellen ÖRR für ein wucherndes Krebsgeschwür.
> ...



Also, zumindest die Sendung Game Two, die durch die Rundfunkgebühr finanziert werden, will ich nicht vermissen.


----------



## sukram89 (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn man nicht einmal seinen privaten Scheiß von seinem Job trennen kann, dann hat man sich den falschen Job ausgesucht - bitte schnell kündigen und sich etwas anderes suchen, vielleicht Landschaftsmalerei?
> Relotius hätte zum Beispiel als Märchenonkel bei der Augsburger Puppenkiste bestimmt einen erfüllenden Job gefunden.
> 
> Journalistische Tätigkeiten beinhalten grundlegende Recherche, also Butter & Brot in dem Job...siehe oben...schnell kündigen, wenn man nicht mal das kann.
> Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie du selbst den größten Scheiß kleinreden kannst, daß meine ich sogar durchaus positiv...ich kann das absolut nicht.



Ich würde meine Frage gerne nochmal direkt an dich richten. Hast du vllt ein Beispiel für ein Medium wo Journalisten genau diese Bedingungen erfüllen?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: da widerspreche ich vehemment. Kommentar und Einordnung sind Teil des Diskurses. Und dass der auf einer Platform stattfindet, die von Intendanten und Rundfunkräten kontrolliert wird statt im Besitz eines Medienmoguls zu sein, der eine Auswahl anhand seiner persönlichen politischen Vorlieben trifft, halte ich für unerlässlich.


Öhöhö netter Witz.
Die ÖR sind auch nur oberflächlich unabhängig, die Kommission und insbesondere die Rundfunkräte sind vollgestopft mit Politikern und da auch insbesondere mit den "großen" Zwei.
Wessen Brot ich ess dessen Lied ich sing.
Es ist ein Unding, daß zum Beispiel auch die Kirchen da mit drin sitzen jedoch keine Verterter von Agnostikern oder Atheisten, gewählt durch den Gebührenzahler werden sie auch nicht.
Da wird gefilzt, daß es knallt und das nicht zu knapp und auch noch völlig offen - siehe als eines der prominentesten Mitglieder Madame Christine Strobl.
https://www.stern.de/kultur/film/me...ich-rechtlichen-politiker-kinder-3038274.html
_Alles in allem ist von der öffentlich-rechtlichen Gründungsidee nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben. Sogar das Bredow-Institut, das noch nie im Verdacht stand, den Gebührensendern am Zeug zu flicken, kommt zu einem ähnlich tristen Ergebnis. Das Konzept der "gesellschaftspluralen Organisation" habe "sich abgenutzt und an Wirkung verloren". Es "konnte weder den indirekten staatlichen und den damit verbundenen parteilichen Einfluss eindämmen, noch der dominierenden Stellung des Intendanten gegensteuern (…) Bei einigen Rundfunkanstalten in der Bundesrepublik stellt sich die Frage, ob die Grenze der Verfassungswidrigkeit (…) nicht schon erreicht ist."
Befreit man diese Sätze von ihrem akademischen Zuckerguss, dann sagen sie kaum anderes als dies: Es gibt Sender, die ihrem politischen Kontrollauftrag nicht mehr nachkommen, weil sie ihrer Landesregierung auf dem Schoß hocken. 
_ Quelle:https://www.zeit.de/2004/03/Fernsehen/komplettansicht


----------



## sukram89 (19. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, zumindest die Sendung Game Two, die durch die Rundfunkgebühr finanziert werden, will ich nicht vermissen.



Ich würde gerne noch ergänzen 
Cinema Strikes Back
Reporter
STRG_F
Terra X Lesch & Co
World Wide Wohnzimmer
Walulis
Y-Kollektiv

Und einer der wichtigsten maiLab. So eine Aufklärung habe ich bei den Privaten noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Frage gerne nochmal direkt an dich richten. Hast du vllt ein Beispiel für ein Medium wo Journalisten genau diese Bedingungen erfüllen?



Zum Beispiel fast die komplette Riege vom SRF der Schweiz?
Egal ob Kriege oder politische Diskussionen, was in unseren ÖRs nicht gebracht wird, wird von den Machern bei SRF rigoros gebracht und jede Seite ohne irgendwelche Kommentare (ungefragt) die nicht als solche gekennzeichnet sind.
Im Internet immer noch empfangbar per VPN.
Während die ARD in der Tagesschau noch fleißig Bildmaterial eines syrischen Bombardements bringt, wird paar Stunden später gezeigt das es eigentlich aus der Ukraine stammt.
Berichtigung in der Tagesschau über die Fehlinformationen? 
Fehlanzeige.
Ist der SRF unfehlbar?
Nein, aber auch schon mehrfach gesehen wie in 10vor10 kurz nach Start der Sendung eine Richtigstellung gesendet wird - unsere ÖR Elfenbeinturm-Bewohner kennen das gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich mag ja ein alter Wortextremist sein, aber du willst doch nicht einen seid vielen Jahrzehnten gängigen Ausspruch wie "den Schuss nicht gehört" mit "müsste man auch an sich mal mit einem Vorschlaghammer das Hirn zurechtbügeln" in einen Topf werfen?


 Die Nutzung und Bedeutung von Smileys scheint Dir wohl fremd zu sein? ^^ 



> Sorry, aber wenn man nicht einmal seinen privaten Scheiß von seinem Job trennen kann, dann hat man sich den falschen Job ausgesucht - bitte schnell kündigen und sich etwas anderes suchen, vielleicht Landschaftsmalerei?
> Relotius hätte zum Beispiel als Märchenonkel bei der Augsburger Puppenkiste bestimmt einen erfüllenden Job gefunden.


 Du hast offenbar den Punkt komplette missverstanden. Niemand ist privat unvoreingenommen, das ist nun mal so. Und natürlich soll man im Job "Journalist" dann trotzdem komplette neutral sein. Aber das geht nun mal in der Praxis nie zu 100%, da Menschen keine Maschinen sind. Und es gibt ja auch nicht wie bei Jura klare Gesetze oder wie bei der Medizin klare auf Studien basierende Leitlinien, die man abarbeitet. Es ist unvermeidbar, dass man AUCH von persönlichen Gefühlen geleitet wird. Das heißt ja nicht, dass am Ende etwas komplett einseitiges rauskommt. Aber evlt kommt in einem Bericht über Zeitarbeit von einem Reporter, dessen Eltern Fabrikarbeiter waren,, Leiharbeiter mit seinen Sorgen mehr zu Wort als der Chef, der um seine Firma bangt und nur deswegen Leiharbeiter nicht fest anstelltt, so dass letzterer als "böser" dasteht als er er vlt. ist. Und der Journalist, dessen Vater eine eigene Firma hatte, lässt den Chef mehr zu Wort kommen. Optimal ist es, wenn mehrere an einem Bericht arbeiten, dann passiert so was eher nicht.

Und Relotius ist nun echt ein Sonderfalls, der ist nun mal ein Betrüger und Aufschneider. Das ist aber nicht was ich meine. Relotius hat bewusst falsch berichtet und sich Sachen ausgedacht, das ist etwas völlig anderes als wenn ein Journalist nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen handelt und durch seine Erfahrungen und sein Wissen möglicherweise unbewusst ein wenig zu einer Seite tendiert, falls es denn überhaupt so was wie "Seiten" gibt. Und es ist auch etwas ganz anderes als wenn ein Chef sagen würde "berichte mal bitte pro XY und nicht versus XY". Relotius ist ja aufgeflogen, WEIL er irgendwann auch mal mit einem Kollegen zusammenarbeiten musste, dem Ungereimtheiten auffielen. 



> Journalistische Tätigkeiten beinhalten grundlegende Recherche, also Butter & Brot in dem Job...siehe oben...schnell kündigen, wenn man nicht mal das kann.
> Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie du selbst den größten Scheiß kleinreden kannst, daß meine ich sogar durchaus positiv...ich kann das absolut nicht.


 und ich bin beindruckt, wie du meine Erklärungsversuche als "Kleinreden" interpretieren kannst. Ich habe doch nur erklärt, wie es dazu kommen konnte, denn das hatte damals halt seine Grüne. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es okay war und dass man nicht besser hätte recherchieren müssen, Die seriösen Medien waren sich dessen dann auch bewusst, nachdem das Thema mal wirklich genauer betrachtet wurde, und haben daraus gelernt (bis auf Boulevardmedien). Damals wurde auch vorschnell gehandelt, da das Thema brandaktuell war und man vermutlich auch so gut wie keine Kenntnis darüber hatte, wer denn aus der Gamerszene als "Experte" in Frage kommt.



> Da brauch ich aber ganz dringend eine Quellenangabe, sonst fällt das unter die Kategorie "hab ich irgendwo gehört".
> Denn ich habe zu der Zeit noch mehr als sonst die entsprechenden Magazine und die Diskussion darüber verfolgt, also bitte eine Quelle bzw. entsprechendes Magazin der ÖR von 2007 oder 2008 und nicht viele Jahre später.


 Ich kann Dir da keine Quelle nennen, da die ÖR ihre Inhalte nicht ewig vorhalten dürfen. Es gab und gibt aber das Magazin "zapp", das quasi im eigenen Haus aufräumt, wenn mal was falsch oder verzerrend berichtet wurde UND man es bemerkt hat. https://www.ndr.de/fensehen/sendungen/zapp/index.html   ich habe das damals selbst gesehen, wie Zapp einige der Talkrunden und die Hysterie kritisierte. Das war natürlich nicht schon 2 Wochen nach dem Beginn der Debatte, da ja auch erstmal die Reaktion der Gamer-Gemeinde bei der damals noch völlig Gamer-Szene-fernen Gruppe der typischen Redakteure ankommen musste und die Leute sich bewusst werden mussten, dass es nicht um ein paar Tausend verpickelte Nerds geht . Aber es war auch nicht Jahre später. 




> Die Frage ist eher - welche deutsche Serie oder Film ist nicht durch die ÖR mitfinanziert.


 Ich bezog mich auf eine Mitfinanzierung und Kooperation mit Sky oder ähnlichen kommerziellen Anbietern. Dass die ÖR bei der Filmförderung und kleinen Produktionen oft dabei sind oder auch etliche Filme und Serien von externen Produktionen stammen, an denen man ich entweder beteiligt oder denen man die Senderecht abkauft, ist klar.




> Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß die Filmförderung nur im Falle eines Erfolges zurückgezahlt werden muß - bei einem Flop nicht?
> Nicht gerade ein Ansporn für Qualität...


 Nö, ein Extra-Ansporn isses nicht. Aber warum sollte jemand absichtlich eine schlechte Qualität liefern? Theoretisch könnte natürlich jemand das Geld reinholen und große Teile der Arbeit und Rechnungen "faken" - das würde aber auch im Nachhinein auffallen, das macht ein Regisseur oder Produzent 1x, vlt 2x, und dann ist sein Name in der Branche verbrannt. 

Der Sinn der Förderung ist, dass eine kulturelle Vielfalt erhalten bleibt und auch Filme, die kommerziell niemals tragbar wären, umgesetzt werden können. Ebenso soll es auch (oftmals junge) Filmschaffende absichern, denn die müssen ja auch irgendwie lernen - mit rein kommerziellen Motivationen würde dabei viel an Kunst und Kreativität verloren gehen. Und ohne die Förderung wären viele Beteiligten einfach nur arbeitslos - da ist es mir echt lieber, wenn die durch einen geringen Teil meiner Monatsgebühr ihren Job machen können, obwohl der sich eigentlich nicht rentiert. Theater und Opern bekommen ja zB auch so gut we immer Subventionen - warum nicht auch Filme?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

Hier wird jetzt ewig diskutiert, wie wichtig und divers und rhabarberrhabarberrhababer...die ÖRs sind.
Ja ist klar und trotzdem sollten die Kosten reduziert werden.
Klar die 18 Euro tun einem nicht weh.
Wieso erhöhen wir nicht auf 100 Euro pro Monat?
Mir tut es dann auch nicht weh und das ist doch bestimmt nötig für all die Kultur und Informationen, das sollte man doch bereit sein zu zahlen oder etwa nicht?
Wer, meint da wäre zuviel sollte mal die Zigaretten und den Alkohol wegglassen! *nuclearfacepalm* 

Wie wäre es wenn wir einfach mal unsere "Nachbarn" genauer anschauen, wie die es machen?
Frankreich? 138 Euro 
Japan? 105 Euro

Wie schaffen die das bloß...solche ungebildeten, kulturlosen Nationen!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Nutzung und Bedeutung von Smileys scheint Dir wohl fremd zu sein? ^^



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wo in deinem Originalpost - #5 - noch der Smiley zu finden ist...den im Original, daß ich als allererstes kommentiert habe und nicht im Kommentar dazu, sieht es schon sehr sehr ernst gemeint aus...


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wo in deinem Originalpost - #5 - noch der Smiley zu finden ist...den im Original, daß ich als allererstes kommentiert habe und nicht im Kommentar dazu, sieht es schon sehr sehr ernst gemeint aus...


 Ich rede vom Smiley zum Thema "Schuss gehört", weil Du mir "vorgeworfen" hast, ich würde eine althergebrachte Phrase mit einer neuen Kreation gleichsetzen.  

In #5 war kein Smiley, denn ich meinte die METAPHER auch ernst - aus Aussage dahinter war nicht lustig gemeint, denn sie lautet: Man müsste den Leuten, die ich meinte, wirklich im Übertragenen Sinne eben die Gedanken zurechtrücken und sie in die Realität zurückholen. Tut mir leid, wenn irgendjemand dachte, ich würde mit meiner Metapher wirklich echte Gewalt meinen - bei der Formulierung kam mir nie der Gedanke, dass das irgendjemand wörtlich nehmen könnte. Genau DESWEGEN hab ich es ja so absurd (Hammer und bügeln passt ja sprachlich an sich gar nicht zusammen) formuliert. Der metaphorische Vorschlaghammer sollte nur andeuten, dass man bei solchen Leuten IMHO viel Überzeugungs)Kraft braucht, um sie zurückzuholen.


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Öhöhö netter Witz.
> Die ÖR sind auch nur oberflächlich unabhängig, die Kommission und insbesondere die Rundfunkräte sind vollgestopft mit Politikern und da auch insbesondere mit den "großen" Zwei.
> Wessen Brot ich ess dessen Lied ich sing.
> Es ist ein Unding, daß zum Beispiel auch die Kirchen da mit drin sitzen jedoch keine Verterter von Agnostikern oder Atheisten, gewählt durch den Gebührenzahler werden sie auch nicht.



Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass alles perfekt ist und dass man nicht über die Zusammensetzung streiten kann. Aber dass diese Lösung besser ist als wenn ein einziger Medienmogul wie Murdoch oder Bloomberg unabwählbar auf Lebenszeit am Hebel sitzt ist ja wohl unanfechtbar.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat


> Der Rundfunkrat setzt sich aus Mitgliedern verschiedener Vereinigungen zusammen, die im jeweiligen Rundfunkstaatsvertrag aufgezählt sind. Dies sind z. B. Gewerkschaften, Frauenverbände, Kirchen und Fraktionen. Diese entsenden eigenständig ihre Vertreter. Der Rundfunkrat soll einen Querschnitt der Bevölkerung abbilden. Die Mitglieder der Rundfunkräte werden je nach Sender für vier (z. B. ZDF), fünf (SWR) oder sechs (MDR) Jahre von den im RStV genannten Vereinigungen entsendet[1]. Dabei bleibt es den jeweiligen Vereinigungen intern überlassen, ihre Vertreter durch Wahl oder Ernennung zu bestimmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass alles perfekt ist und dass man nicht über die Zusammensetzung streiten kann. Aber dass diese Lösung besser ist als wenn ein einziger Medienmogul wie Murdoch oder Bloomberg unabwählbar auf Lebenszeit am Hebel sitzt ist ja wohl unanfechtbar.
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat



Ich würde es sogar begrüßen, wenn die Rundfunkräte DIREKT von den Bürgern/Zuschauern gewählt würden - hier greife ich übrigens auch einen Vorschlag der FDP auf. 

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich trotzdem einen "schlanken" Rundfunk wünsche.


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde es sogar begrüßen, wenn die Rundfunkräte DIREKT von den Bürgern/Zuschauern gewählt würden - hier greife ich übrigens auch einen Vorschlag der FDP auf.
> 
> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich trotzdem einen "schlanken" Rundfunk wünsche.



Wenn die Bürger direkt wählen, haben wir bald Personen wie Höcke in den Rundfunkräten, wo sie dann von innen heraus sabotieren, was sie ohnehin schon die ganze Zeit von außen zerstören wollen. Nein danke.

Dass der Vorschlag von der FDP kommt entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie angesichts ihrer "Leistung" im Thüringer Landtag....


----------



## Siriuz (19. März 2020)

GEZ abschaffen. Wer ihn sehen will, kann das beantragen und zahlen. Ich schaue keine ÖR. Wenn ich Staatsfernsehen schauen will, schau ich mir auf YouTube den Schwarzen Kanal an, das war noch gute Staatspropaganda. Ich wiederhole mich aber nochmal. Die ÖR sind nicht Neutral. Dementsprechend gibt es keinerlei Sinn für eine solche Anstalt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn die Bürger direkt wählen, haben wir bald Personen wie Höcke in den Rundfunkräten, wo sie dann von innen heraus sabotieren, was sie ohnehin schon die ganze Zeit von außen zerstören wollen. Nein danke.



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, hoffe ich?

Es gibt in diesem Land ein Potential von vielleicht 20-25% rechts(extremen) Arschlöchern, die AfD und andere "Rechtsausleger" wählen, die große Mehrheit dagegen wählt Parteien, die zu 100% die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung respektieren und schützen. 

Ich verstehe Dich nicht, zum einen möchtest Du, dass der Rundfunk unabhängig ist (will ich auch, zur Erinnerung) - aber dann reicht es Dir anscheinend, wenn die Zusammensetzung seines Rates ausschließlich nach Parteienproporz geregelt wird...das passt für mich nicht zusammen, sorry.


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, hoffe ich?
> 
> Es gibt in diesem Land ein Potential von vielleicht 20-25% rechts(extremen) Arschlöchern, die AfD und andere "Rechtsausleger" wählen, die große Mehrheit dagegen wählt Parteien, die zu 100% die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung respektieren und schützen.


Was in Landesparlamente gewählt werden kann, kann auch In Rundfunkräte gewählt werden. Sehe jetzt nicht was für eine Barriere das verhindern könnte.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dich nicht, zum einen möchtest Du, dass der Rundfunk unabhängig ist (will ich auch, zur Erinnerung) - aber dann reicht es Dir anscheinend, wenn die Zusammensetzung seines Rates ausschließlich nach Parteienproporz geregelt wird...das passt für mich nicht zusammen, sorry.



Wir wählen Volksvertreter damit sie uns vertreten.
Davon mal ganz abgesehen ist "ausschließlich Parteiproporz" nicht korrekt. Nen link zur Zusammensetzung habe ich ja weiter vorne gekostet.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen ist "ausschließlich Parteiproporz" nicht korrekt. Nen link zur Zusammensetzung habe ich ja weiter vorne gekostet.



Okay, mea culpa. Nehmen wir einmal die fünf Vertreter der Religionsgemeinschaften aus. Die 37 Vertreter der verschiedenen Verbände/Interessengemeinschaften sind ja auch überwiegend nach "Parteibuch" (und zwar nahezu ausschließlich CDU und SPD) ausgewählt. 

Also streichen wir das "ausschließlich" und ersetzen es durch "mehrheitlich", "überwiegend", usw., okay?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn die Bürger direkt wählen, haben wir bald Personen wie Höcke in den Rundfunkräten, wo sie dann von innen heraus sabotieren, was sie ohnehin schon die ganze Zeit von außen zerstören wollen. Nein danke.
> 
> Dass der Vorschlag von der FDP kommt entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie angesichts ihrer "Leistung" im Thüringer Landtag....



Wie wäre es mit einer Kaiserin für Deutschland die uns alle Entscheidungen abnimmt?
Wir haben schon eine GröKaZ, die langjährige Erfahrung hat die sich anbieten würde und mit Beratern hat sie ja, durch Von der Leyen, Erfahrung - die wissen ja auch alles besser als das Volk.
Nur noch nicken, aber nicht zu shr sonst gibts einen Schaden an der HWS...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Was in Landesparlamente gewählt werden kann, kann auch In Rundfunkräte gewählt werden. Sehe jetzt nicht was für eine Barriere das verhindern könnte.



Ist ja was ganz Neues, daß die Politiker aus der Resterampe, die in die Rundfunkräte entsendet werden, durch Wahlen für eben diese Position bestimmt werden.
Die Barriere ist die jeweilige Regierung - Bund, Land, Bezirk etc... .
Soviel dazu...


----------



## Siriuz (19. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, hoffe ich?
> 
> Es gibt in diesem Land ein Potential von vielleicht 20-25% rechts(extremen) Arschlöchern, die AfD und andere "Rechtsausleger" wählen, die große Mehrheit dagegen wählt Parteien, die zu 100% die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung respektieren und schützen.
> 
> Ich verstehe Dich nicht, zum einen möchtest Du, dass der Rundfunk unabhängig ist (will ich auch, zur Erinnerung) - aber dann reicht es Dir anscheinend, wenn die Zusammensetzung seines Rates ausschließlich nach Parteienproporz geregelt wird...das passt für mich nicht zusammen, sorry.



Ahhh, Rechtsextreme  Und alle sind 100% demokratisch? Was mit den Grünen? Was mit den Linken, die den Systemwechsel wollen? Trinkst du?


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ahhh, Rechtsextreme  Und alle sind 100% demokratisch? Was mit den Grünen? Was mit den Linken, die den Systemwechsel wollen? Trinkst du?



Wie kommst du auf die Idee, Grüne oder Linke wollen einen "Systemwechsel"?
Trinkst du?


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2020)

Bitte den Thread nicht wieder ins politische abdriften lassen, danke


----------



## Siriuz (19. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, Grüne oder Linke wollen einen "Systemwechsel"?
> Trinkst du?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBo7bwe15qY
Gönnst dir mal. In verschiedenen Schichten ist es ja "cool" geworden, "Links" zu sein. Dann aber bitte mit totaler Konsequenz!


----------



## xaan (19. März 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBo7bwe15qY
> Gönnst dir mal. In verschiedenen Schichten ist es ja "cool" geworden, "Links" zu sein. Dann aber bitte mit totaler Konsequenz!



Oh, sorry, ich dachte mit Systemwechsel spielst du darauf an, es würde offen unser Grundgesetz in Frage gestellt. Dem ist anscheinend nicht so.

@LOX-TT sorry, ich hör ja schon auf.


----------



## Siriuz (20. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, ich dachte mit Systemwechsel spielst du darauf an, es würde offen unser Grundgesetz in Frage gestellt. Dem ist anscheinend nicht so.
> 
> @LOX-TT sorry, ich hör ja schon auf.


Und wieder lügst du. 


Zum Thema: Ich bezahle lieber 30€ im Monat für Programm, dass ich mir selbst aussuchen kann - als den ÖR Mist.


----------



## Tek1978 (20. März 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat Zeitung?
> Welchen Sinn hat Radio, oder Internet, oder Spielen?
> 
> Das ganze ist halt auf eine mehrfache Möglichkeit Idiotische Antwort
> ...






Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es gelogen das Werbung äußerhalb von 2h am Tag käme


 Ich habe keine Zeitangabe geschrieben.



Enisra schrieb:


> Zum einen wäre es deswegen Idiotisch weil nicht jeder deiner Filterblase entspricht


 Ja korrekter weise müsste ich schreiben: Hat für MICH keinen nutzen. Dann müsste ich schreiben, ZDF, ARD und das was damit noch bezahlt wird, hat für MICH keinen nutzen.. Ich spreche aber Grundsätzlich für mich und nicht für andere.  Das ist aber noch lang kein Grund so auszuflippen, sondern wäre auch mit - Du meinst für Dich - aus der Welt geschafft worden.



Enisra schrieb:


> Das ganze ist halt auf eine mehrfache Möglichkeit Idiotische Antwort


 Auch hier nochmals, kann man auch anders ausdrücken.



Enisra schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat Zeitung? Welchen Sinn hat Radio, oder Internet, oder Spielen?


 Wir hatten es von der GEZ, und die hat für MICH keinen Nutzen.  Internet kann ich haben, muss ich nicht, dann muss ich es aber auch nicht bezahlen, genau so wie ich mich dazu entscheide eine Zeitung zu kaufen. Ich beziehe keine kostenlosen Zeitungen.


Keine Ahnung ob Du ein Fan von GEZ bist, ich bin es nicht und würde deswegen auch gerne auf das Bezahlen dieser Sender und was dazu gehört verzichten. Und diese Entscheidung würde ich gerne selber treffen.

Und leg mir nicht irgendwelche Worte in den Mund die ich nie geschrieben habe, das wäre ein Anfang.


----------



## xaan (20. März 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Wir hatten es von der GEZ, und die hat für MICH keinen Nutzen.


Du profitiert, selbst wenn du das Angebot nicht selber nutzt. Allein dadurch, dass unsere Gesellschaft nicht so leicht in die Tiefe Schützengräben-Spaltung nach Vorbild der usa abdriften kann.

Es ist ähnlich wie mit Straßen. Von denen profitiert du auch, wenn du kein Auto hast, weil über Straßen die Supermärkte beliefert werden oder deine Amazon-Pakete geliefert werden.

Der gesellschaftliche Effekt des ÖRR ist weniger deutlich sichtbar als der von Straßen, aber man kann ihn gut erkennen wenn man den Vergleich zu Ländern mit rein kommerziellen Sendern zieht.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn die Bürger direkt wählen, haben wir bald Personen wie Höcke in den Rundfunkräten, wo sie dann von innen heraus sabotieren, was sie ohnehin schon die ganze Zeit von außen zerstören wollen. Nein danke.


Was für einen Blödsinn redest du da?
Natürlich ist sowas wie ein Herr Höcke nicht hinnehmbar, aber bei gewissen Personen anderer Parteien sieht es nicht besser aus. Linke die Millionäre Ermorden möchten, findest du das besser? Grüne die Deutschland am besten ganz gleich Muslimisch sehen möchten, schon seit Jahrzehnten. Würdest du Top finden, oder? Komm mal bitte runter.
So langsam, bei deinen Posts kommst du hier rüber wie ein @Enisra. Der hat auch so eine Tüte auf und schnallt immer weniger.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich bezahle lieber 30€ im Monat für Programm, dass ich mir selbst aussuchen kann - als den ÖR Mist.


Ich schau ein mal pro Woche ÖR, Samstags zur Bundesliga. Das sind alles zusammen so ca. 2 Stunden. Im Monat also 8-10 Stunden. Und dafür muss ich Zwangszahlen. Lächerlich.

*Und wer meint das man im Jahr 2020 Außerhalb der ÖR sich nicht rein Neutral informieren kann, der hat die Zeit wirklich verpennt. Das geht heute schneller als jedes TV Programm der Ö-Rechtlichen.
*
Alles andere sind faule Ausreden um diese Zwangs Steuer einzutreiben.


----------



## xaan (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Linke die Millionäre Ermorden möchten, findest du das besser? Grüne die Deutschland am besten ganz gleich Muslimisch sehen möchten, schon seit Jahrzehnten.


Ehrm, was? o.O
Du hast selbst schon den passenden Kommentar dazu abgegeben.


Batze schrieb:


> Was für einen Blödsinn redest du da?


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ehrm, was? o.O



Du solltest dich mal besser Informieren.


----------



## Siriuz (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal besser Informieren.



Wird er nicht. Gibt Menschen die wollen die Wahrheit nicht sehen. Ist etwas ideologisches. Geht gegen das Weltbild.


----------



## xaan (21. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal besser Informieren.


Die Beweislast liegt bei denjenigen, die Behauptungen in den Raum stellen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn es tatsächlich Mordaufrufe gegeben hätte, dann hätte es auch Anzeigen und Verhaftungen gegeben. Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei stünden zu weit Links und haben das einfach ignoriert?


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt bei denjenigen, die Behauptungen in den Raum stellen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn es tatsächlich Mordaufrufe gegeben hätte, dann hätte es auch Anzeigen und Verhaftungen gegeben. Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei stünden zu weit Links und haben das einfach ignoriert?



Das kam sogar im ÖR TV. Rixinger hat versucht daß noch abzuschwächen mit Arbeitslager. *ugly*


----------



## xaan (21. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das kam sogar im ÖR TV. Rixinger hat versucht daß noch abzuschwächen mit Arbeitslager. *ugly*


Gibts einen Link?


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2020)

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...hiessungen-von-Reichen-Skandal-in-Kassel.html


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Gibts einen Link?



Wahrscheinlich kommt am Ende dann sowas raus und manche Versuchen wieder ihre Braune Agendas zu pushen
https://www.volksverpetzer.de/analyse/pluenderungen-corona/


----------



## xaan (21. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...hiessungen-von-Reichen-Skandal-in-Kassel.html


Ah, danke, das ist ja schon mal was handfestes. Wobei wenigstens die Trulla mit dem Erschießen-Kommentar soweit erkennbar kein politisches Amt bekleidet. Ihr Name wird ja nichtmal genannt.

Letztendlich bestätigt das ja was ich schrieb: direkte Wahl der Rundfunkräte wäre wohl nicht so schlau. Sonst kommen solche Personen in Positionen, wo sie echten Schaden anrichten können und nicht nur verbale Brandstiftung betreiben. Edit: und es zeigt auch, dass die ÖRR unparteiisch berichten - so es denn stimmt, dass das auch dort berichtet wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt am Ende dann sowas raus und manche Versuchen wieder ihre Braune Agendas zu pushen
> https://www.volksverpetzer.de/analyse/pluenderungen-corona/



Das mit den Linken und Erschießen kam live in ARD/ZDF. Da ist nix Fake. Und die Welt steht nun nicht gerade im Verdacht Rechts zu sein. Die Welt ist eher leicht linksorientiert bis links. Ebenso wie die Zeit.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Letztendlich bestätigt das ja was ich schrieb: direkte Wahl der Rundfunkräte wäre wohl nicht so schlau. Sonst kommen solche Personen in Positionen, wo sie echten Schaden anrichten können und nicht nur verbale Brandstiftung betreiben.



Ich glaub du verstehst es leider immer noch nicht.
Durch den Parteienproporz, wird durch die jeweilige Landesregierung ihre Resterampe in die Rundfunkräte entsendet, daß hat auch den Grund warum CDU und SPD zum größten Teil diesen Teil der Posten besetzen.
Wie lange denkst du wird es bei der momentanen Entwicklung wohl noch dauern, bis die AFD in einem der östlichen Bundesländer die Regierung stellt bzw. mitregiert, trotz all der Beteuerungen und Nibelungentreueschwüre von CDU und FDP?
Dann kommen automatisch auch AFDler von der Resterampe in solche Positionen.
Außerdem zeigt die Schweiz doch, daß Basisdemokratie bzw. Volksabtimmungen funktionieren - mit der SVP gibt es ein der AFD ähnliches Pendant und die Schweiz ist auch noch nicht untergegangen.
Du hast immer noch nicht auf die Frage geantwortet...wie stehst du zu einem (am besten absolutistischen) Kaiser bzw. Kaiserin für Deutschland - mit entsprechenden Beratern - bei so einer Einstellung?


----------



## xaan (21. März 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich glaub du verstehst es leider immer noch nicht.
> Durch den Parteienproporz, wird durch die jeweilige Landesregierung ihre Resterampe in die Rundfunkräte entsendet, daß hat auch den Grund warum CDU und SPD zum größten Teil diesen Teil der Posten besetzen.
> Wie lange denkst du wird es bei der momentanen Entwicklung wohl noch dauern, bis die AFD in einem der östlichen Bundesländer die Regierung stellt bzw. mitregiert, trotz all der Beteuerungen und Nibelungentreueschwüre von CDU und FDP?
> Dann kommen automatisch auch AFDler von der Resterampe in solche Positionen.
> ...



Erstens mal: mein Argument war ja* gegen eine direkte Wahl und nicht die Behauptung, das aktuelle System sei kritiklos perfek*t. Klar kann auch auf dem jetzigen Weg bei entsprechend viel Rückhalt durch Wahlen die AFD Vertreter entsenden. Aber das macht eine direkte Wahl nicht besser.
Zweitens: "Resterampe" ist wieder so eine Behauptung, die eines Belegs bedarf.
Drittens: Vertreter der Parteien sind nur ein Teil der Rundfünkräte Ich hab den Link schon mal geposted: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat, aber vielleicht muss ich den wichtigen Teil mal zitieren: _"Das Gericht erließ dabei ein "Gebot der Vielfaltsicherung" bei der Besetzung der Rundfunkräte. Der "Anteil der staatlichen und staatsnahen Mitglieder" wurde ausdrücklich auf höchstens ein Drittel der gesetzlichen Mitglieder des jeweiligen Gremiums begrenzt, um die Staatsferne sicherzustellen."_
Und damit Viertens: wie sähe denn eine perfekte Lösung deiner Meinung nach aus? ÖRR abschaffen und das Feld komplett den Medienmogulen überlassen? Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Feind?


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2020)

*Räuser* (natürlich in den Ellbogen)
Politikdiskussion.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt am Ende dann sowas raus und manche Versuchen wieder ihre Braune Agendas zu pushen



Kannst du bitte mal mit deiner Braunen Scheiße aufhören. Sag mal wie Krank bist du eigentlich. Müssen wir dir einen Arzt vorbeischicken. Das geht schneller als du denkst, auch hier aus dem Forum raus.
So langsam reicht es wirklich mit deinem Verfolgungswahnsinn. Du bist wohl wirklich Krank.
Jeder, wirklich jeder hier im Forum hat es schon mitbekommen das du ein wenig Daneben tickst, nur du wohl selbst nicht. Und es wird immer schlimmer bei dir. Es reicht.
Sollen wir dir einen Arzt schicken? Möchtest du das? Und ja das meine ich ganz Ernst, weil man sich auch Sorgen macht.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. März 2020)

Leute, ich rufe jetzt zum 2. mal (und letzten mal) dazu auf bitte nicht wieder eure politischen Debatten in diesen Thread abzuwälzen, andernfalls kann hier ganz schnell zu sein. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema, danke.

Persönliche Anfeindungen könnt ihr zudem bitte ebenfalls einstellen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. März 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Erstens mal: mein Argument war ja* gegen eine direkte Wahl und nicht die Behauptung, das aktuelle System sei kritiklos perfek*t. Klar kann auch auf dem jetzigen Weg bei entsprechend viel Rückhalt durch Wahlen die AFD Vertreter entsenden. Aber das macht eine direkte Wahl nicht besser.


Mit dem Beispiel der Schweiz und ihrem System habe ich es dir doch aufgezeigt und dein Argument entkräftet...und ich warte immer noch auf eine Einlassung zum Kaisertum.



xaan schrieb:


> Zweitens: "Resterampe" ist wieder so eine Behauptung, die eines Belegs bedarf.


Ein ganz schlauer Versuch mich stundenlang zu beschäftigen, um es - siehe andere Beispiele - wieder mit einem Satz abzukanzeln.
Drehen wir doch mal den Spieß um, (denn* ich* weiß so einige der Politikernamen zumindest für mein Bundesland  ) welche Koryphäen und aktuell große Namen der Politik (wird schwierig werden), wurden denn in die Rundfunkräte berufen?
Beispiele bitte schön und komm mir bitte nicht mit "aber ich habe doch zuerst...rhabarberrhabarber". 
Aber kleiner Tip: Googeln zu bekannten Politikern, die sich entsprechend ähnlich abfällig darüber äußern, wird einiges zu Tage bringen... . 



xaan schrieb:


> Drittens: Vertreter der Parteien sind nur ein Teil der Rundfünkräte Ich hab den Link schon mal geposted: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat, aber vielleicht muss ich den wichtigen Teil mal zitieren: _"Das Gericht erließ dabei ein "Gebot der Vielfaltsicherung" bei der Besetzung der Rundfunkräte. Der "Anteil der staatlichen und staatsnahen Mitglieder" wurde ausdrücklich auf höchstens ein Drittel der gesetzlichen Mitglieder des jeweiligen Gremiums begrenzt, um die Staatsferne sicherzustellen."_


Oh nein, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?
Das, die Politik erst durch ein Gerichtsurteil des BVerfG dazu 2014 gezwungen worden ist, ist aber gar nicht bedenklich.
Dieses Urteil wurde sogar teilweise durch einzelne Bundesländer noch nicht komplett umgesetzt, hast du irgendwie vergessen dazu zu posten, aber hey...steht ja auch nicht im Wiki. 



xaan schrieb:


> Und damit Viertens: wie sähe denn eine perfekte Lösung deiner Meinung nach aus? ÖRR abschaffen und das Feld komplett den Medienmogulen überlassen? Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Feind?


Dazu zitiere ich mich mal selbst von weiter vorne im Thread:


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender gehören in ihrer jetzigen Form abgewickelt und neu aufgestellt, die Pensionsforderungen ausgelagert in eine Art "Bad Bank", die der Staat übernimmt.
> Anschließend wird wie beim ORF eine entsprechende Registrierung notwendig.
> Wenn die Schweiz oder Österreich weiter deutsche Sender empfangen wollen, müßen sie endlich mal ihren Obolus in Form von Lizenzgebühren hinzuzahlen, was es auch für den hiesigen Bürger günstiger macht.
> ...Großes Reinemachen wäre eigentlich mal angesagt, aber die "Synergien" zwischen Politik und den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern wird das unmöglich machen.


Mir fallen sogar noch viel mehr weitreichende Umbaumaßnahmen ein, auf die ich aber hier ert einmal nicht weiter eingehe, weil wahrscheinlich eh für die Katz.
Den Unwillen nichts an der Situation zu ändern und dann so zu tun als wäre 





> ÖRR abschaffen und das Feld komplett den Medienmogulen überlassen? Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Feind?


 die einzige Möglichkeit die Kritiker fordern, ist entweder tierisch verlogen oder einfach nur ignorant.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Leute, ich rufe jetzt zum 2. mal (und letzten mal) dazu auf bitte nicht wieder eure politischen Debatten in diesen Thread abzuwälzen, andernfalls kann hier ganz schnell zu sein. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema, danke.



Hast recht. Entschuldigung. Aber ich habe mit den Blödsinn nicht angefangen. 
Mit seinem braunen Müll Gelaber geht er einfach nur noch auf den Wecker. Es nervt. Wieso wird da nichts Unternommen? Seht ihr das nicht?


----------

